# مجموعة من الكتب الحديثة 2009-2008 - متجدد



## drhacker (10 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

==================================
:31: قم بزيارة الصفحة الاخيرة لهذا الموضوع للاطلاع على التحديث
==================================


:85:

كتاب تقنية ال MIMO ومعالجة إشارة الرادار

MIMO Radar Signal Processing
Authors: Jian Li, Petre Stoica
Release Date: 2009








EBook Preview Link
الرابط التالي هو فقط لالقاء نظرة على محتويات الكتاب

http://search2.barnesandnoble.com/BookViewer/?ean=9780470178980


Download Links

http://hotfile.com/dl/5972563/be39fb3/MIMO_Radar_Signal_Processing.rar.html

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/111000232/6fe459f8/MIMO_Radar_Signal_Processing.html



===================

:85:

كتاب مبادئ الأتصالات اللاسلكية الأساسية

Book Title: Wireless Engineering - Body of Knowledge
Release Date: May 2009






Download Links

http://hotfile.com/dl/5820517/f3616f1/Wireless.Engineering.Body.of.Knowledge.rar.html

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/110779462/62447999/WirelessEngineeringBodyofKnowledge.html

===================

:85:


الكتاب الرائع للاتصالات اللاسلكية

Book Title: Complete Wireless Design
Author: Cotter W. Sayre
Second Edition, 2008






Download Links

http://hotfile.com/dl/5685396/ab6e884/Complete_Wireless_Design.rar.html

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/110595033/d713b544/Complete_Wireless_Design.html


====================

:85:

كتاب الMATLAB لل PDE اصدار 2009

A COMPENDIUM OF PARTIAL DIFFERENTIAL EQUATION MODELS
Authors: William E. Schiesser and Graham W. Griffiths
2009






Download Links

http://www.4shared.com/file/1102236..._of_Partial_Differential_Equation_Models.html

or

http://hotfile.com/dl/5363764/547f3ab/A_Compendium_of_Partial_Differential_Equation_Models.rar.html

​


----------



## drhacker (11 يونيو 2009)

==================================

:85:


Multiantenna Systems for MIMO Communications
by Franco De Flaviis, Lluis Jofre, Jordi Romeu, Alfred Grau
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1112120...nna_Systems_for_MIMO_Communications_2008.html

==================================

:85:


Wireless Communications over MIMO Channels
by Volker Kuhn
Release Date: 2006






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/111212768/2e2cc678/Wireless_Communications_over_MIMO_Channels_2006.html


==================================

:85:


MIMO System Technology for Wireless Communications
by George Tsoulos
Release Date: 2006








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1112053...hnology_for_Wireless_Communications_2006.html



​


----------



## salem al-bannaqi (12 يونيو 2009)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ويعطيك العافية _


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجموعة الكتب الرائعه

ولكن ارجو منك التاكد من الروابط وبالاخص كتاب mtlab


----------



## drhacker (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الردود، وبالنسبة لرابطي كتاب ال MATLAB فهما يعملان


والان مع كتابيين جديدين 2009 ، الاول يتناول موضوع تقنية RFID من الجانب الامني، واما الثاني فهو كتاب عام عن تصميم دوائر الRF​
:85:


Book Title: Security in RFID and Sensor Networks
Author: Yan Zhang, Paris Kitsos
Release: 2009








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/111524930/28d082b1/Security_in_RFID_and_Sensor_Networks_2009.html


===========================

:85:


Book Title: RF Circuit Design
Author: Richard C. Li
Release: 2009








Download Link


http://www.4shared.com/file/111528867/80d736d8/RFCircuitDesign2009.html


​


----------



## aya.montadar (13 يونيو 2009)

101 شكرا الك وننتضر المزيد واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## drhacker (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الردود :56: وهذه ثلاث كتب حديثة اخرى​
================================

:85:

تمثيل انتشار الاشارة اللاسلكية باستخدام برنامج الـ MATLAB

Book Title: Modeling the Wireless Propagation Channel - A Simulation Approach with MATLAB
Authors: F. Pe´rez Fonta´ n and P. Marin˜ o Espin˜ eira
Release: 2008








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1116913..._-_A_Simulation_Approach_with_MATLAB2008.html

================================

:85:

Book Title:Antennas - From Theory to Practice 
Authors: Yi Huang, Kevin Boyle
Release: 2008








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/111689809/45adb133/Antennas_-_From_Theory_to_Practice2008.html


=================================

:85:

تقنية الـ MIMO وانتشار اشارة الاتصال اللاسلكي

Book Title: MIMO Wireless Communications From RealWorld Propagation to SpaceTime Code Design
Authors: Claude Oestges and Bruno Clerckx
Release: 2008








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1116920...ropagation_to_Space-Time_Code_Design2008.html

=================================

​


----------



## drhacker (14 يونيو 2009)

:85:

Book Title: UMTS Networks and Beyond
Author: Cornelia Kappler 
Release: 2009







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/111743757/b52ff18c/UMTS_Networks_and_Beyond2009.html

===================================

:85:

Book Title: 3G Evolution - HSPA and LTE for Mobile Broadband
By: Erik Dahlman, Stefan Parkvall, Johan Sköld and Per Beming
Release: 2008, 2nd Ed








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1117433...PA_and_LTE_for_Mobile_Broadband20082ndEd.html

===================================

:85:

Book Title: WiMAX Network Planning and Optimization
By: Yan Zhang
Release: 2009








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/111744640/ae4507e0/WiMAX_Network_Planning_and_Optimization2009.html


:56:​


----------



## drhacker (16 يونيو 2009)

:85:
=======================================================

Book Title: Advanced Signal Integrity for High-Speed Digital Designs
By: STEPHEN H. HALL, HOWARD L. HECK
Release: 2009







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1121719...grity_for_High-Speed_Digital_Designs2009.html


===============

:85:

Book Title: Introduction to Digital Speech Processing
By: Lawrence R. Rabiner, Ronald W. Schafer
Release: 2007







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112176410/daae6c10/Introduction_to_Digital_Speech_Processing2007.html

==============

:85:

Book Title: Multirate Filtering for Digital Signal Processing: MATLAB Applications
By: Ljiljana Milić
Release: 2009







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1121783...gnal_Processing-_MATLAB_Applications2009.html

===============

:85:

EMBEDDED ROBOTICS: Mobile Robot Design and Applications with Embedded Systems
By: Thomas Bräunl
Release 2008, 3rd Ed.







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1121735...lications_with_Embedded_Systems20083rdEd.html

==============

:85:

Book Title: Image Processing for Remote Sensing
By: C.H.Chen
Release: 2008







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112176207/595cb440/Image_Processing_for_Remote_Sensing2008.html

===============

:85:

Book Title: Image and video compression for multimedia engineering: fundamentals, algorithms, and
standards 
By: Yun Q. Shi, Huifang Sun
Release: 2008, 2nd Ed.








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1121744...sion_for_multimedia_engineering20082ndEd.html

============

:85:

Book Title: Wireless Multimedia Communications: Convergence, DSP, QoS, and Security
By: K.R. Rao, Zoran S. Bojkovic, Dragorad A. Milovanovic
Release: 2009







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1121787...cations_Convergence_DSP_QoS_and_Security.html


:56:​


----------



## drhacker (19 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

:85:

Book Title:Beyond 3G - Bringing Networks, Terminals and the Web Together: LTE, WiMAX, IMS, 4G Devices and the Mobile Web 2.0
By: Martin Sauter
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1126198..._Networks_Terminals_and_the_Web_Together.html

=================================


:85:

Book Title:EDGE, HSPA, LTE: The Mobile Broadband Advantage
By: Peter Rysavy
Release Date: 2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112620024/169b302/EDGE_HSPA_LTE_The_Mobile_Broadband_Advantage.html

=================================

:85:

Book Title: Millimeter Wave Technology in Wireless PAN, LAN, and MAN (Wireless Networks and Mobile Communications)
By: Shao-Qiu Xiao, Ming-Tuo Zhou, Yan Zhang
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1126213...E_TECHNOLOGY_IN_WIRELESS_PAN_LAN_AND_MAN.html

=================================

:85:


Book Title: MIMO Wireless Communications
By: Ezio Biglieri, Robert Calderbank, Anthony Constantinides, Andrea Goldsmith, Arogyaswami Paulraj, H. Vincent Poor
Release Date: 2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112621705/f9ab90f6/MIMO_Wireless_Communications2007.html

=================================

:85:

Book Title: Multimedia Services in Wireless Internet: Modeling and Analysis (Wireless Communications and Mobile Computing)
By: Xuemin Shen, Lin Cai, Jon W. Mark
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112622050/e34c2957/Multimedia_Services_in_Wireless_Internet.html

=================================

:85:

Book Title: The Stripline Circulator - Theory and Practice
By: J. HELSZAJN
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112623485/993d6c2c/The_Stripline_Circulator_-_Theory_and_Practice.html

=================================

:85:

Book Title: Millimetre Wave Antennas for Gigabit Wireless Communications: A Practical Guide to Design and Analysis in a System Context
By: Kao-Cheng Huang, David J. Edwards
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1126240...AntennasforGigabitWirelessCommunications.html

=================================

:56:

​


----------



## Al-sharif (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاااااااااك عن الله عن قراء هذه الرسالة والمستفيدين منها مثلي كل خييييييييييييير 
يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## Al-sharif (19 يونيو 2009)

عفوا عن الخطأ المطبعي


----------



## drhacker (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ Al-sharif على دعائك


----------



## drhacker (20 يونيو 2009)

Book Title: Microprocessor Theory and Applications with 68000/68020 and Pentium
By: Mohamed Rafiquzzaman
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1126286...pplications_with_68000-68020_and_Pentium.html
​


----------



## muthanadf1982 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
والله ما اعرف اي شيئ اشكركم به واعلموا ان هذا في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة فانتم تفيدون الطالب والمدرس والهاوي ولكم الشكر على هذا العمل الجبار في جلب هذه الكتب الحديثة


----------



## muthanadf1982 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
والله ما اعرف اي شيئ اشكركم به واعلموا ان هذا في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة فانتم تفيدون الطالب والمدرس والهاوي ولكم الشكر على هذا العمل الجبار في جلب هذه الكتب الحديثة


----------



## drhacker (20 يونيو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخ muthanadf1982 بارك الله فيك على كلماتك الطيبة، وبهذه الكلمات والتشجيعات تزداد الهمم
المزيد من الكتب الحديثة قادم إن شاء الله


----------



## drhacker (20 يونيو 2009)

:85:

Book Title: Mobile Broadcasting with WiMAX- Principles, Technology, and Applications
By: Amitabh Kumar
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128059...-_Principles_Technology_and_Applications.html

===============

:85:

Book Title: Electromagnetic Simulation of Passive Microstrip Circuits
By: ALEJANDRO DUENAS JIMENEZ
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128031...ation_of_Passive_Microstrip_Circuits2009.html

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

:85:

===============

Book Title: IP FOR 4G
By: Dave Wisely
Release Date: 2009








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112804148/90ef97df/IP_FOR_4G2009.html

===============

:85:

Book Title: SIGNAL INTEGRITY AND RADIATED EMISSION OF HIGH-SPEED DIGITAL SYSTEMS
By: Spartaco Caniggia, Francescaromana Maradei
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128079...D_EMISSION_OF_HIGH-SPEED_DIGITAL_SYSTEMS.html

:9:
​


----------



## ادور (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح واتمني المزيد من ذالك


----------



## drhacker (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يأخ إدوار
وستة كتب جديدة أخرى​

===============
:85:

Analysis and Design of Autonomous Microwave Circuits
ALMUDENA SUAREZ
2009







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1132641..._Design_of_Autonomous_Microwave_Circuits.html


===============
:85:

Book Title: Wireless Transceiver Systems Design
By: Wolfgang Eberle
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112800532/b710d78d/Wireless_Transceiver_Systems_Design.html


===============
:85:

Book Tile: Voice and Audio Compression for Wireless Communications
By: Lajos Hanzo, F. Clare Somerville, Jason Woodard
Release Date: 2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1132721..._Compression_for_Wireless_Communications.html



=================
:85:


Book Title: Electromagnetic Shielding
By: SALVATORE CELOZZI, RODOLFO ARANEO, GIAMPIERO LOVAT
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112802349/c1072cfb/Electromagnetic_Shielding2008.html



===============
:85:

Book Title: Wireless Ad Hoc and Sensor Networks- Theory and Applications
By: XIANGYANG LI
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128089...or_Networks-_Theory_and_Applications2008.html



===============
:85:


Book Title: Fixed-Mobile Convergence and Beyond
By: Richard Watson
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112803595/c12e054a/Fixed-Mobile_Convergence_and_Beyond2009.html



===============
:56:​


----------



## سمراء عدن (23 يونيو 2009)

مشاااء الله بارك الله فيك ونور بصيرتك وجلها ربي في ميزان حسناتك ياّرب

بس لوكا في بلعربي


----------



## drhacker (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بكي يا اختي على دعائك
وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك في التعريب (على الاقل وليس التأليف) لبعض من هذه الكتب.

:85:


Book Title: MOBILE PEER TO PEER (P2P)
By: Frank H. P. Fitzek, Hassan Charaf
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112806289/e3129e97/MOBILE_PEER_TO_PEER__P2P_2009.html

===============
اكثر من 800 صفحة، مرجع الاتصالات الحديثة​
:85:

Book Title: TELECOMMUNICATIONS AND DATA COMMUNICATIONS HANDBOOK
By: RAY HORAK
Release Date: Sept. 2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1132691...CATIONS_AND_DATA_COMMUNICATIONS_HANDBOOK.html

===============

:85:

Book Title: Optical Switching Networks
By: MARTIN MAIER
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112806437/e3d316e9/Optical_Switching_Networks2008.html

=====================
:56:​


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

اللهم إن كان مخطئا فأعفوا عنه
اللهم إن كان مذنبا فأغفر له
اللهم إنه عبدك الضعيف
إن لم تعفو عنه فمن سواك سيعفو عنه
وإن لم تغفر له فمن سواك سيغفر له


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

والله عجز لساني عن التعبير
لقد أبدعت في إفادتنا بالكتب
فكلمة شكراً لا تكفي
ولكن إن كانت من القلب
فتكون مرصعة من الذهب
شكراُ مرة أخرى 
وأتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## drhacker (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله يا أخ (مهندس المهندسين) ما شاء الله عليك ما خليت الي شي بقدر احكيه بعد دعاء الجميل غير ان ادعيلك بالمثل

اللهم إن كان مخطئا فأعفوا عنه، اللهم إن كان مذنبا فأغفر له، اللهم إنه عبدك الضعيف، إن لم تعفو عنه فمن سواك سيعفو عنه، وإن لم تغفر له فمن سواك سيغفر له 

===========
===================

وهاي ثلاث كتب جديدة، والكتاب الاول مرجع كامل للاتصالات باكثر من 900 صفحة ، اصدار اواخر 2006

:85:

===============

Book Title: Telecommunications Essentials-The Complete Global Source
By: Lillian Goleniewski, Kitty Wilson Jarrett
Release Date: October 10, 2006






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1132706...sentials-The_Complete_Global_Source2ndEd.html


==============

:85:

Book Title: Electromagnetic Band Gap Structures in Antenna Engineering
By: FAN YANG, YAHYA RAHMAT-SAMII
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128016...nd_Gap_Structures_in_Antenna_Engineering.html

===============

:85:

Book Tile: Advances in Digital Speech Transmission
By: Dr. Rainer Martin, Prof Ulrich Heute, Christiane Antweiler 
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/113261696/78c4ff50/Advances_in_Digital_Speech_Transmission2008.html

=================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


=================

:85:


كتاب الـ PIC المختصر المفيد وباستخدام لغة البرمجة C

Book Tile: Programming 8-Bit PIC Microcontrollers in C
By: Martin P. Bates
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/113266843/2a496021/Programming_8-Bit_PIC_Microcontrollers_in_C.html
=================

:85:

كتاب مفيد جدا لاصحاب البحوث المتعلقة بتحديد الموقع باستخدام الاشارة اللاسلكية

Book Title: Wireless Positioning Technologies and Applications
By: Alan Bensky
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128091...ositioning_Technologies_and_Applications.html

===============

:85:

الطبعة الرابعة باكثر من 500 صفحة

Book Tile: WCDMA for UMTS- HSPA Evolution and LTE
By: Harri Holma, Antti Toskala 
Release Date: Nov. 2007







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/113273890/c509654/WCDMA_for_UMTS__HSPA_EVOLUTION_and_LTE2007.html

===============
:56:​


----------



## drhacker (27 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
=================

:85:

Book Tile: Artificial Intelligence for Maximizing *******BasedImage Retrieval
By: Zongmin Ma
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1132662...Maximizing_*******_Based_Image_Retrieval.html

:57: قم بتغيير النجمات ******* في الرابط اعلاه فقط الى كلمة C-o-n-t-e-n-t وبدون اشارة (-) :57:
=================

:85:

Book Tile: Sound Synthesis and Sampling
By: Martin Russ
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/113267214/7c71e374/Sound_Synthesis_and_Sampling.html

=================

:85:

Book Tile: Successful Service Design for Telecommunications
By: Sauming Pang
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1132681...ervice_Design_for_Telecommunications2009.html

=================

:85:

Book Title: Advances in Electromagnetic Fields in Living Systems
By: James C. Lin
Release Date: 2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1128008...Electromagnetic_Fields_in_Living_Systems.html

===============

:85:

Book Title: Ultra-wideband Positioning Systems
By: ZAFERS¸AHI˙NOG˘LU,SI˙NANGEZI˙CI˙,AND˙ISMA˙ILGÜVENÇ
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/112808238/973e00f9/Ultra-wideband_Positioning_Systems2008.html

===============

:56:​


----------



## م.زواهر (27 يونيو 2009)

عمل جبار أسأل الله أن يثقل به ميزان حسناتك
وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## drhacker (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك يامهندس على دعائك :56:

وهذه مجموعة اخرى من الكتب الحديثة

===============

:85:

An Introduction to Logic Circuit Testing
Parag K. Lala
2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115125093/9385016e/An_Introduction_to_Logic_Circuit_Testing2009.html

=====================

:85:

Cellular Communications Explained - From Basics to 3G
Ian Poole
2006






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1151253...unications_Explained_-_From_Basics_to_3G.html

=======================

:85:

Engineering Wireless-Based Software Systems and Applications
Jerry Zeyu Gao, Simon Shim, Hsing Mei, Xiao Su
2006






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1151259...-Based_Software_Systems_and_Applications.html

========================

:85:

Multi-Carrier and Spread Spectrum Systems
From OFDM and MC-CDMA to LTE and WiMAX

K. Fazel, S. Kaiser
2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115126264/9b48f382/Multi-Carrier_and_Spread_Spectrum_Systems2008.html

========================

:85:

The Designers's Guide to VHDL
Peter J. Ashende, Jim Lewis
2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115126765/ea8401ff/The_Designerss_Guide_to_VHDL.html

=======================

:85:

Wireless Communications- The Future
William Webb
2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115127149/6d353481/Wireless_Communications_-_The_Future.html

=========================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

:85:
=========================

Asynchronous Sequential Machine Design and Analysis
Richard F. Tinder
2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1152973...quential_Machine_Design_and_Analysis2009.html

=========================

:85:

Developing Practical Wireless Applications
Dean A. Gratton
2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115297910/96c96a67/Developing_Practical_Wireless_Applications.html

==========================

:85:

Digital Television
Satellite, Cable, Terrestrial, IPTV, Mobile TV in the DVB Framework

Hervé Benoit
2008 3rd Ed.






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115298410/c672e962/Digital_Television3rdEd2008.html

=========================

:85:

Position Location Techniques and Applications
David M., Frantz B., Cesar V., Rogerio E.C.
2009






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1152994...Location_Techniques_and_Applications2009.html

=======================

:85:

Practical Electronics Handbook
IAN R. SINCLAIR, JOHN DUNTON
2007 6th Ed.






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115300001/ac9fd952/PracticalElectronicsHandbook20076thEd.html

=======================

:85:

Signals and Systems with MATLAB-Computing and Simulink Modeling
Steven T. Karris
2008 4th Ed






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1153006...TLAB-Computing_and_Simulink_Modeling2008.html

=======================

:85:

Synchronization and Arbitration in Digital Systems
David J. Kinniment
2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1153013...n_and_Arbitration_in_Digital_Systems2007.html

========================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

================================

:85:

BeBOP - To the Boolean Boogie - An Unconventional Guide to Electronics
Clive Maxfield
2009 3rd Ed






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1155213..._Unconventional_Guide_to_Electronics2009.html

======================

:85:

WIRELESS COMMUNICATIONS AND NETWORKING
Vijay K. Garg
2007






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115519821/68b6f4f/WIRELESS_COMMUNICATIONS_AND_NETWORKING2007.html

========================

:85:

Fixed-Mobile Wireless Networks Convergence
Technologies, Solutions, Services

JOSEPH GHETIE
2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/115529490/dcc205a6/Fixed-Mobile_Wireless_Networks_Convergence2008.html

========================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

=======================================

:85:

Context-Aware Mobile and Ubiquitous Computing for Enhanced Usability
Dragan Stojanovic
2009






Download Link

http://9cb0725a.linkbucks.com

========================

:85:

Deploying Wireless Networks
ANDY WILTON, TIM CHARITY
2008






Download Link

http://b22abbb4.linkbucks.com

==========================

:85:

Broadband Wireless Communications Business
Riaz Esmailzadeh
2006






Download Link

http://037203cf.linkbucks.com

========================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (4 يوليو 2009)

=======================

ELECTRICAL POWER EQUIPMENT MAINTENANCE AND TESTING
Paul Gill
2009






Download Link

http://619431f0.linkbucks.com

========================

Digital Integrated Circuit Design - From VLSI Architectures to CMOS Fabrication
Hubert Kaeslin
2008






Download Link

http://f0168544.linkbucks.com

========================

FPGA PROTOTYPING BY VHDL EXAMPLES
Pong P. Chu
2008






Download Link

http://e6f920ad.linkbucks.com

======================

GSM – Architecture, Protocols and Services
Jörg Eberspächer, Hans-Jörg Vögel, Christian Bettstetter, Christian Hartmann
2009






Download Link

http://32d1cb55.linkbucks.com

=======================

Heterogeneous Wireless Access Networks Architectures and Protocols
Ekram Hossain
2008






Download Link

http://b5a4c116.linkbucks.com


=========================

High-Speed Wireless Communications
Ultra-wideband, 3G Long-Term Evolution, and 4G Mobile Systems

JIANGZHOU WANG
2008






Download Link

http://f1c7b5a1.linkbucks.com

========================

Integrated Power Electronic Converters and Digital Control
Ali Emadi, Alireza Khaligh, Zhong Nie, Young Joo Lee
2009






Download Link

http://0c1c28f9.linkbucks.com

=======================

Mobile Broadband - Including WiMAX and LTE
Mustafa Ergen
2009






Download Link

http://a415b63c.linkbucks.com

=========================

Phase-Locked Loops - Design, Simulation, and Applications
Roland E. Best
2007 6th Edition






Download Link

http://a180aaf3.linkbucks.com

========================

RF Circuit Design
CHRISTOPHER BOWICK
2008






Download Link

http://dd2546cf.linkbucks.com

=======================

Satellite Radar Interferometry - Subsidence Monitoring Techniques
V.B.H. Ketelaar
2009






Download Link

http://7476e0c3.linkbucks.com

========================

UMTS - 
Javier Sanchez, Mamadou Thioune
2007






Download Link

http://edbef6fd.linkbucks.com

=======================

UNLICENSED MOBILE ACCESS TECHNOLOGY
Yan Zhang, Laurence T. Yang, Jianhua Ma
2009






Download Link

http://3a7dd960.linkbucks.com

========================

WiMAX - A Wireless Technology Revolution
G. S. V. Radha Krishna Rao, G. Radhamani
2008






Download Link

http://7dfce538.linkbucks.com

========================​


----------



## يحيى قناوى (5 يوليو 2009)

والله فعلا جزاك الله كل خير كتب رهيبةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## مشاكس بس رومنسي (5 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك كفيت وفيت
الله يجعلة من موازين حسناتك


----------



## علاء منير (10 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منك ان تزودني بكتاب Communications Systems 
By Simon Haykin 3rd edition


----------



## ادور (10 يوليو 2009)

والله والله مشكوررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ادور (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكور كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ammi (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باهي


----------



## drhacker (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم على الردود الطيبة

هذه ستة كتب جديدة 2009 و 2008

===============================

:85:

Communication Satellite Antennas: System Architecture, Technology, and Evaluation
By: Robert Dybdal
Release: 2009
Pages: 345







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/119130459/15f2bc56/Communication_Satellite_Antennas_2009.html

================================

:85:

Advanced Digital Signal Processing and Noise Reduction
By: Professor Saeed V. Vaseghi
Release: 2008, 4th Ed
Pages: 532






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1191302...gnal_Processing_and_Noise_Reduction_2008.html

================================

:85:

Distributed Source Coding
By: Pier Luigi Dragotti, Michael Gastpar
Release: 2009
Pages: 340






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/119131495/84dd814/Distributed_Source_Coding_2009.html

=================================

:85:

Digital Systems Design with FPGAs and CPLDs
By: Ian Grout
Release: 2008
Pages: 763






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/119130734/3f5fd934/Digital_Systems_Design_with_FPGAs_and_CPLDs_2008.html

===================================

:85:

A Wavelet Tour of Signal Processing: The Sparse Way
By: Stephane Mallat
Release: 2009 3rd Ed.
Pages: 808






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1191295...ur_of_Signal_Processing_-_The_Sparse_Way.html

================================

:85:

Discrete-Event Modeling and Simulation
Gabriel A. Wainer
Release: 2009
Pages: 503






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/119131287/fbd5f4cb/Discrete-Event_Modeling_and_Simulation_2009.html

================================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (21 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

Title: Hardware Implementation of Finite-Field Arithmetic
By: Jean-Pierre Deschamps, José Luis Imaña, Gustavo D. Sutter
Release: 2009
Pages: 364






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1195278...entation_of_Finite-Field_Arithmetic_2009.html

================================

Microwave Photonics
By: Stavros Iezekiel
Release: 2009
Pages: 348






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/119530154/f6194016/Microwave_Photonics_2009.html

================================

Satellite Technology - Principles and Applications
By: Anil K. Maini, Varsha Agrawal
Release: 2007
Pages: 586






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1195321...Technology_-_Principles_and_Applications.html

===================================

SEISMIC INVERSE Q FILTERING
By: Yanghua Wang
Release: 2008
Pages: 249






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/119532410/39da4b6b/SEISMIC_INVERSE_Q_FILTERING_2008.html

=================================

Development and Implementation of RFID Technology 
By: Cristina Turcu 
Release: 2009
Pages: 564






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1195277...nt_and_Implementation_of_RFID_Technology.html

=================================

:85:​


----------



## drhacker (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



Ultra Low-Power Biomedical Signal Processing
An Analog Wavelet Filter Approach for Pacemakers
By: Sandro A.P. Haddad, Wouter A. Serdijn
Release: 2009
Pages: 221






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1200417...-Power_Biomedical_Signal_Processing_2009.html

================================


Frontiers in Robotics, Automation and Control
By: Alexander Zemliak
Release: 2008
Pages: 459






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1200369..._in_Robotics_Automation_and_Control_2008.html

==================================


VHDL-2008 - Just the New Stuff
Peter J. Ashenden, Jim Lewis
Release: 2008
Pages; 225






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/120041931/9f7c2a51/VHDL-2008_-_Just_the_New_Stuff_2008.html

===================================

Visual Media Coding and Transmission
By: Ahmet Kondoz
Release: 2009
Pages: 587






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/120043770/2c803a42/Visual_Media_Coding_and_Transmission_2009.html

====================================
​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

مجهود متميز ورائع


----------



## م م ص ع ح (25 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صادق المسلم (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم من فضلك انا اريد معلومات عن كيفية توصيل شاشات العرض وذلك لعمل ذلك فى مسجد كبير
واتمنى سرعة الرد


----------



## drhacker (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الردود الطيبة

=================================

:85:



ADVANCED WIRELESS NETWORKS
Cognitive, Cooperative and Opportunistic 4G Technology
By: Savo Glisic and Beatriz Lorenzo
Release: 2009 2ndEd.
Pages: 894






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/122416218/81fafb60/ADVANCED_WIRELESS_NETWORKS_2ndEd_2009.html

==========================

:85:

Essentials of Cognitive Radio
By: Linda Doyle
Release: 2009
Pages: 253






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/122416324/a2a38ebf/Essentials_of_Cognitive_Radio_2009.html

==========================

:85:

The 3G IP Multimedia Subsystem (IMS)
Merging the Internet and the Cellular Worlds
By: Gonzalo Camarillo and Miguel A. Garc´ıa-Mart´ın
Release: 2008 3rd Ed.
Pages: 655






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/122416966/2556af41/The_3G_IP_Multimedia_Subsystem_2008.html

==========================

:85:

The Internationalisation of Mobile Telecommunications
Strategic Challenges in a Global Market
By: Peter Curwen and Jason Whalley
Release: 2008 
Pages: 293






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1224157...sation_of_Mobile_Telecommunications_2008.html

==========================
​


----------



## drhacker (3 أغسطس 2009)

==============================

Design and Characterization of Integrated Varactors for RF Applications
By: n˜igo Gutie´rrez, Juan Mele´ndez and Erik Herna´ndez
Release: 2006
Pages: 182






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1225361...rated_Varactors_for_RF_Applications_2006.html

==============================

Digital Image Processing for Medical Applications
By: GEOFF DOUGHERTY
Release: 2009
Pages: 485






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1225365...Processing_for_Medical_Applications_2009.html

==============================

EEG SIGNAL PROCESSING
By: Saeid Sanei and J.A. Chambers
Release: 2007
Pages: 313






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/122536738/49bdbcc/EEG_SIGNAL_PROCESSING_2007.html

==============================

Partial-Update Adaptive Filters and Adaptive Signal Processing
Design, Analysis and Implementation
By: Kutluyıl Doˇgançay
Release: 2008
Pages: 295






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1225360...ters_and_Adaptive_Signal_Processing_2008.html

==============================​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المجموعة القيمة


----------



## ادور (4 أغسطس 2009)

والله مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم والله ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## منار يازجي (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل العظيم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## drhacker (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على التشجيع والردود الطيبة

=================================

:85:

Coexistence in Wireless Networks
Challenges and System-Level Solutions in the Unlicensed Bands
Nada Golmie
2006
164p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/123139259/4688d7c3/Coexistence_in_Wireless_Networks_2006.html

=================================

:85:

Fundamentals of High-Frequency CMOS Analog Integrated Circuits
Duran Leblebici and Yusuf Leblebici
2009
318p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1231396...ncy_CMOS_Analog_Integrated_Circuits_2009.html

=================================

:85:

Kernel Methods in Bioengineering, Signal and Image Processing
Gustavo Camps-Valls, José Luis Rojo-Álvarez, and Manel Martínez-Ramón
2007
431p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1231401...neering_Signal_and_Image_Processing_2007.html

=================================

:85:

PHYSICS AND MODELING OF TERA- AND NANO-DEVICES
Maxim Ryzhii Victor Ryz hii
2008
194p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1231406..._MODELING_OF_TERA-_AND_NANO-DEVICES_2008.html

=================================

Software VNA and Microwave Network Design and Characterisation
Zhipeng Wu
2007
276p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1231391...Network_Design_and_Characterisation_2007.html

=================================

:56:​


----------



## mhmd533 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*الشكر واجب*

يجب شكر جميع الاعضاء على جهودهم الميذولة في اغناء المنتدى


----------



## حسون-1987 (8 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا كتب قيمة و جزيل الشكر للقائمين عليها


----------



## drhacker (9 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الردود الطيبة

ستة كتب 2009 وكتاب 2008
===========================================

RADAR HANDBOOK
Merrill I. Skolnik
2009 3rdEd
1352p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/123985947/652b28a0/Radar_Handbook_3rdEd_2008_1352_page.html

===========================================

Congnitive Radio Technology
Joseph Mitola
2009 2ndEd
828p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/123876886/e4e2d697/Congnitive_Radio_Technology.html

===========================================

Digital Analysis of Remotely Sensed Imagery
Jay Gao
2009
679p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/123877058/5bb300/Digital_Analysis_of_Remotely_Sensed_Imagery_2009.html

===========================================

ELECTRONS AND PHONONS IN SEMICONDUCTOR MULTILAYERS
B. K. RIDLEY
2009
423p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1238771...HONONS_IN_SEMICONDUCTOR_MULTILAYERS_2009.html

===========================================

Fabrication and Design of Resonant Microdevices
Behraad Bahreyni
2008
198p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1238771...and_Design_of_Resonant_Microdevices_2008.html

===========================================

LTE for 4G Mobile Broadband
Air Interface Technologies and Performance
FAROOQ KHAN
2009
509p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/123877349/6c010c8e/LTE_for_4G_Mobile_Broadband_2009.html

===========================================

Wireless Mesh Networks
Professor Ian F. Akyildiz and Dr XudongWang
2009
327p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/123876581/725ed067/Wireless_Mesh_Networks_2009.html

===========================================
​


----------



## drhacker (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مجموعة جديدة من الكتب

============================================

:85:

Image Processing with MATLAB - Applications in Medicine and Biology
Omer Demirkaya, Musa Hakan Asyali and Prasanna K. Sahoo
2008
444p
((With Examples MATLAB Files))






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1247189...pplications_in_Medicine_and_Biology_2008.html

============================================

:85:

Circuit Simulation with SPICE OPUS
Theory and Practice
Tadej Tuma and Árpád B˝urmen
2009
408p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/124718738/b09c6bae/Circuit_Simulation_with_SPICE_OPUS_2009.html

============================================

:85:

Digital Audio Broadcasting
Principles and Applications of DAB, DAB+ and DMB
WOLFGANG HOEG and THOMAS LAUTERBACH
2009 3rdEd
441p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/124718871/a6705133/Digital_Audio_Broadcasting_2009.html

============================================

:85:

Multicarrier Communications
Lie-Liang Yang
2009
690p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/124719118/3e9b12fb/Multicarrier_Communications_2009.html

============================================

:85:

Multiwavelength Optical Networks
Architectures, Design, and Control
THOMAS E. STERN, GEORGIOS ELLINAS and KRISHNA BALA
2009 2ndEd
1006p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/124719321/6fee2df2/Multiwavelength_Optical_Networks_2009.html

============================================

:85:

NETWORKING FUNDAMENTALS - Wide, Local and Personal Area Communications
KAVEH PAHLAVAN and PRASHANT KRISHNAMURTHY
2009
641p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1247195...e_Local_and_Personal_Area_Communications.html

============================================

:85:

NEXT GENERATION MOBILE ACCESS TECHNOLOGIES
Implementing TDD

HARALD HAAS and STEPHEN MCLAUGHLIN
2007
416p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/124719641/3f7f489f/NEXT_GENERATION_MOBILE_ACCESS_TECHNOLOGIES_2007.html

============================================

:85:

SHORT-RANGE WIRELESS COMMUNICATIONS 
EMERGING TECHNOLOGIES AND APPLICATIONS
Rolf Kraemer and Marcos D. Katz
2009
350p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/124719891/804f1bd8/SHORT-RANGE_WIRELESS_COMMUNICATIONS_2009.html

============================================

:85:

Successful Service Design for Telecommunications
A comprehensive guide to design and implementation
Sauming Pang
2009
352p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1247185...rvice_Design_for_Telecommunications_2009.html

============================================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (15 أغسطس 2009)

The RF in RFID
Passive UHF RFID in Practice
Daniel M. Dobkin
2008
505p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1251716...RFID_-_Passive_UHF_RFID_in_Practice_2008.html​


----------



## ادور (15 أغسطس 2009)

والله مشكورررررر كتير ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك
مشاركة متميزة تدل على حرصك للنفع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drhacker (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ عبد الله وأدور على الردود الطيبة

وهذه مجموعة من الكتب الحديثة

===========================================

Antenna Zoning
Broadcast, Cellular & Mobile Radio, Wireless Internet—Laws, Permits & Leases
Fred Hopengarten
2009
449p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127890041/b634982e/Antenna_Zoning_2009.html

===========================================

Blu-ray Disc Demystified
Jim Taylor, Charles G. Crawford, Christen M. Armbrust and Michael Zink
2009
473p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127890210/bfc08893/Blu-ray_Disc_Demystified_2009.html

===========================================

Circuits and Applications Using Silicon Heterostructure Devices
John D. Cressler
2008
362p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1278910...ns_Using_Silicon_Heterostructure_Devices.html

===========================================

Communications Engineering Desk Reference
By Joy Rahman, Stefan Parkvall, ......
2009
557p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127893276/124c25ce/Communications_Engineering_Desk_Reference.html

===========================================

Complete PCB Design Using OrCAD Capture and PCB Editor
Kraig Mitzner
2009
472p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1279000..._Using_OrCAD_Capture_and_PCB_Editor_2009.html

===========================================

Electronic Device Architectures - Nano-CMOS Era
From Ultimate CMOS Scaling to Beyond CMOS Devices
Simon Deleonibus
2009
440p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127894182/d287bf8/Electronic_Device_Architectures_-_Nano-CMOS_Era.html

===========================================

EMERGING WIRELESS LANs, WIRELESS PANs, AND WIRELESS MANs
IEEE 802.11, IEEE 802.15, 802.16 WIRELESS STANDARD FAMILY
Yang Xiao and Yi Pan
2009
648p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1278904...ESS_LANs_WIRELESS_PANs_AND_WIRELESS_MANs.html

===========================================


Mobile Peer-to-Peer Computing for Next Generation Distributed Environments
Boon-Chong Seet
2009
561p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1278924...Next_Generation_Distributed_Environments.html

===========================================

MODERN ANTENNA HANDBOOK
Constantine A. Balanis
2008
1700p





Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127897084/f73c1b14/MODERN_ANTENNA_HANDBOOK_2008_1700p.html

===========================================

Multi-Carrier and Spread Spectrum Systems
From OFDM and MC-CDMA to LTE and WiMAX
K. Fazel and S. Kaiser
2008
380p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127889785/58cb6384/Multi-Carrier_and_Spread_Spectrum_Systems_2008.html

===========================================

New Directions in Wireless Communications Research
Vahid Tarokh
2009
483p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1278919...ions_in_Wireless_Communications_Research.html

===========================================

RF Front-End World Class Designs
Janine Sullivan Love
2009
493p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/127891523/b017fb0a/RF_Front-End_World_Class_Designs.html

===========================================

:56:​


----------



## drhacker (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:56:

=====================================

A-GPS: Assisted GPS, GNSS, and SBAS 
By: Frank van Diggelen
2009
400p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130846874/3796cba7/A-GPS_Assisted_GPS-_GNSS-_and_SBAS.html

=====================================
:85:

Analog and VLSI Circuits
The Circuits and Filters Handbook
By: Wai-Kai Chen
2009
699p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130847595/6e762289/Analog_and_VLSI_Circuits.html

=====================================

:85:

Analytical and Computational Methods in Electromagnetics
By: Ramesh Garg
2008
551p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308479...omputational_Methods_in_Electromagnetics.html

=====================================

:85:

Antennas for Base Stations in Wireless Communications
By: Zhi Ning Chen and Kwai-Man Luk
2009
399p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308482...Base_Stations_in_Wireless_Communications.html

=====================================

:85:

Computer Aided Design and Design Automation
The Circuits and Filters Handbook
By: Wai-Kai Chen
2009
430p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130848588/51bf7f23/Computer_Aided_Design_and_Design_Automation.html

=====================================

:85:

Design Methodology for RF CMOS Phase Locked Loops
Carlos Quemada, Guillermo Bistue´and In˜igo Adin
2009
243p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308487...thodology_for_RF_CMOS_Phase_Locked_Loops.html

=====================================

:85:

Essential Image Processing and GIS for Remote Sensing
By: Jian Guo Liu and Philippa J. Mason
2009
462p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308499...ge_Processing_and_GIS_for_Remote_Sensing.html

=====================================

:85:

Feedback, Nonlinear, and Distributed Circuits
The Circuits and Filters Handbook
By: Wai-Kai Chen
2009 3rd Ed.
468p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130850356/fff05184/Feedback_Nonlinear_and_Distributed_Circuits.html

=====================================

:85:

Fundamentals of Circuits and Filters
The Circuits and Filters Handbook
By: Wai-Kai Chen
2009
918p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130851055/dc03d902/Fundamentals_of_Circuits_and_Filters.html

=====================================

:85:

High Frequency Electromagnetic Dosimetry
By: David A. Sánchez-Hernández
2009
275p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130851327/7f0a90b0/High_Frequency_Electromagnetic_Dosimetry.html

=====================================

:85:

Integrated Interconnect Technologies for 3D Nanoelectronic Systems
Muhannad S. Bakir and James D. Meindl
2009
551p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308520...chnologies_for_3D_Nanoelectronic_Systems.html

=====================================

:85:

Introduction to Satellite Communication
By: Bruce R. Elbert
2008
463p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130852509/bcbc0c69/Introduction_to_Satellite_Communication.html

=====================================

:85:

Microscopic Image Analysis for Life Science Applications
Jens Rittscher, Raghu Machiraju and Stephen T. C. Wong
2008
513p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308530...e_Analysis_for_Life_Science_Applications.html

=====================================

:85:

Modern Radar Systems
By: Hamish Meikle
2009 2ndEd.
722p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130854165/c13210c4/Modern_Radar_Systems.html

=====================================

:85:

Multicore Processors and Systems
By: Stephen W. Keckler, Kunle Olukotun and H. Peter Hofstee
2009
310p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130854413/61dbe1dd/Multicore_Processors_and_Systems.html

=====================================

:85:

Noise Temperature Theory and Applications for Deep Space Communications Antenna Systems
By: Tom Y. Otoshi
2008
309p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308547...eep_Space_Communications_Antenna_Systems.html

=====================================

:85:

Numerical Analysis for Electromagnetic Integral Equations
By: Karl F. Warnick
2008
234p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308549..._Electromagnetic_Integral_Equations-2008.html

=====================================

:85:

Polarization in Optical Fibers
By: Alan Rogers
2008
290p






Download 

http://www.4shared.com/file/130855150/22c9d0ed/Polarization_in_Optical_Fibers.html

=====================================

:85:

Radar System Analysis, Design, and Simulation
By: Eyung W. Kang
2008
392p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130855423/f24ad57b/Radar_System_Analysis_Design_and_Simulation.html

=====================================

:85:

RF Bulk Acoustic Wave Filters for Communications
By: Ken-ya Hashimoto
2009
292p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130855719/3bf4d1ff/RF_Bulk_Acoustic_Wave_Filters_for_Communications.html

=====================================

:85:

Signal Processing and Performance Analysis for Imaging Systems
S. Susan Young, Ronald G. Driggers and Eddie L. Jacobs
2008
323p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1308559...Performance_Analysis_for_Imaging_Systems.html

=====================================

:85:

Wireless Communication in Underground Mines
RFID-Based Sensor Networking
By: L.K. Bandyopadhyay, S.K. Chaulya and P.K. Mishra
2010
500p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/130856549/57b25e3a/Wireless_Communication_in_Underground_Mines.html

=====================================
:56:​


----------



## السكرتيرfm (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## xpodx (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي الغالي الله يجزيك الخير على صنيعك هذا ومعرفك هذه كتب قيمه جدا


----------



## ابو شريك (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## fathawy (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد أنت أكتر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا
و منتظرين أكتر


----------



## sara adel (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا ريت تلاقى كتاب embedded c with atmel avr
و لك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## maalma (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## kahtan82 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم محمد احمد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخى جزاك الله كل الخير*

ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على نسخة الكترونية من كتاب linear programing and an introduction with application لـalan-sultan


----------



## barznjy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

Salam
I need this books

The 80x86 IBM PC and Compatible Computer (Volum I)
second edition
Muhamad Ali Mazidi
Janice Gillispie Mazidi

INTEL Microprocessors 8086/8088, 80186/80188, 80286, 80386, 80486, Pentium, Prentium ProProcessor, Pentium II, III, 4 (7th Edition)


Thank you


----------



## makyljamee (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المعتز بالله (14 أكتوبر 2009)

والله انك انسان رائع يا دكتور هكر ..

أرجو منك المزيد ..

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..

اشكرك من قلبي ..


----------



## bareedon (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع وهذه الكتب القيمه ...


----------



## مهدي البريهي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مششششككككووووووووووووورررررررررر جداً


----------



## drhacker (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بارك الله فيكم على الردود الطيبة

وهذه مجموعة جديدة من الكتب

---------------------------------------

:85:

A First Course in Digital Communications
By: HA H. NGUYEN and ED SHWEDYK
2009
564p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142164397/56d58a61/A_First_Course_in_Digital_Communications.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Advances in Robot Kinematics - Analysis and Design
By: Jadran Lenarˇciˇc and Philippe Wenger
2008
465p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421657...n_Robot_Kinematics_-_Analysis_and_Design.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Detecting and Classifying Low Probability of Intercept Radar
By: Phillip E. Pace
2009 2nd Ed.
893p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421728...fying_Low_Probability_of_Intercept_Radar.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Electrical Conductive Adhesives with Nanotechnologies
By: Yi Li, Daniel Lu and C.P. Wong
2009
445p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421782...nductive_Adhesives_with_Nanotechnologies.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Electromagnetic Compatibility for Device Design and System Integration
By: Karl-Heinz Gonschorek and Ralf Vick
2009
468p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421817...for_Device_Design_and_System_Integration.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Electronic Design Automation - Synthesis, Verification, and Test
By: Laung-Terng Wang, Yao-Wen Chang and Kwang-Ting (Tim) Cheng
2009
971p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421847...mation_-_Synthesis_Verification_and_Test.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Electronic Devices and Amplifier Circuits with MATLAB Computing
By: Steven T. Karris
2008 2nd Ed.
666p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421856...Amplifier_Circuits_with_MATLAB_Computing.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Engineering Acoustics - An Introduction to Noise Control
By: Michael M¨oser
2009
539p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421907...stics_-_An_Introduction_to_Noise_Control.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

FDTD Modeling of Metamaterials - Theory and Applications

By: Yang Hao and Raj Mittra
2009
396p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421936..._Metamaterials_-_Theory_and_Applications.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

High-Speed Electronics and Optoelectronics - Devices and Circuits
By: Sheila Prasad, Hermann Schumacher and Anand Gopinath
2009
442p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421942...d_Optoelectronics_-_Devices_and_Circuits.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Image Processing of Edge and Surface Defects
By: Roman Louban
2009
174p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142195154/5a01b00d/Image_Processing_of_Edge_and_Surface_Defects.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Innovative Automatic Identification and Location-Based Services
From Bar Codes to Chip Implants
By: Katina Michael and M.G. Michael
2009
545p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421967...entification_and_Location-Based_Services.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Low Power Design of Nanometer FPGAs
By: Hassan Hassan and Mohab Anis
2010
241p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142197023/20ef11d5/Low_Power_Design_of_Nanometer_FPGAs.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Mobile and Wireless Communications - An Introduction
By: Gordon A. Gow and Richard K. Smith
2006
183p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1421979...ireless_Communications_-_An_Introduction.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Mobile Antenna Systems Handbook
By: Kyohei Fujimoto
2008 3rd Ed.
790p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142202239/66fffd09/Mobile_Antenna_Systems_Handbook_-_3rdEd.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Modern VLSI Design - IP-Based Design
By: Wayne Wolf
2009
631p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142203234/a0f2e6d1/Modern_VLSI_Design_-_IP-Based_Design.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Radio-Frequency Electronics - Circuits and Applications
By: Jon B. Hagen
2009 2nd Ed.
454p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1422039...ronics_-_Circuits_and_Applications_2ndEd.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Remote Sensing with Imaging Radar
By: John A. Richards
2009
373p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142207268/5b51c9e8/Remote_Sensing_with_Imaging_Radar.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Scalable VoIP Mobility - Integration and Deployment
By: Joseph Epstein
2009
385p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1422085...IP_Mobility_-_Integration_and_Deployment.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

Telecommunication Switching and Networks
By: P. Gnanasivam
2006
333p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142209225/a1530762/Telecommunication_Switching_and_Networks.html

----------------------------------------------

:85:

VLSI Circuits for Biomedical Applications
By: Krzysztof Iniewski
2008
453p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/142212150/765f75c2/VLSI_Circuits_for_Biomedical_Applications.html

----------------------------------------------

:84:​


----------



## kobowawa (21 أكتوبر 2009)

i need that book "process control insturmentation technology 8th edition by curtis D.johnson 
"


----------



## خيري الشريف (27 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ادور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مشكورر ررررررررررررر كتير والله واتمني المزيد من ذالك ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## bishoy samuel (29 أكتوبر 2009)

i cant find it can some one send me alink
Wireless Ad Hoc and Sensor Networks- Theory and Applications


----------



## balqaliai (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thank 
you


----------



## moh.abed (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## kahtan82 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بطل حطين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وعلى جهودك الطيبة

والى الامام دائما

شكرا


----------



## drhacker (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم


هذه مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب الحديثة والمفيدة
2008-2009-2010
*



Electromagnetic Waves and Antennas
Sophocles J. Orfanidis
2008
547p

[[ With MATLAB Files ]]







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161855489/6e7d13f/Electromagnetic_Waves_and_Ante.html

=============================================

Switching Power Supply Design
Abraham I. Pressman, Keith Billings and Taylor Morey
2009
880p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161903899/30311a13/Switching_Power_Supply_Design.html

=============================================

HANDBOOK OF OPTICS - Volume I
2010
1251p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161871693/90f1939/HANDBOOK_OF_OPTICS_-_Volume_I.html

=============================================

HANDBOOK OF OPTICS - Volume II
2010
1272p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161874514/6a2a48f9/HANDBOOK_OF_OPTICS_-_Volume_II.html

=============================================

Silicon-on-Sapphire Circuits and Systems
Eugenio Culurciello
2010
413p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161889997/42da2523/Silicon-on-Sapphire_Circuits_a.html

=============================================

Mind Performance Projects for the Evil Genius
19 Brain-Bending Bio Hacks

BRAD GRAHAM and KATHY McGOWAN
2010
240p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161884851/f4a47df0/Mind_Performance_Projects_for_.html

=============================================

Electrical Craft Principles - Volume 2
5th Edition
John Whitfield
2008
429p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161847865/fa1a8c5/Electrical_Craft_Principles_-_.html


=============================================

Flying Insects and Robots
Dario Floreano, Jean-Christophe Zufferey, Mandyam V. Srinivasan and Charlie Ellington
2009
319p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161867029/16a82332/Flying_Insects_and_Robots.html

=============================================

Radio Monitoring - Problems, Methods, and Equipment
Anatoly Rembovsky · Alexander Ashikhmin · Vladimir Kozmin · Sergey Smolskiy
2009
530p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161888118/ac138467/Radio_Monitoring_-_Problems_Me.html

=============================================

INTEGRAL METHODS IN LOW-FREQUENCY ELECTROMAGNETICS
I. Dolezel, P. Karban and P. Solin
2009
418p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161881499/680eb398/INTEGRAL_METHODS_IN_LOW-FREQUE.html

=============================================

THE IMS - IP MULTIMEDIA CONCEPTS AND SERVICES
THIRD EDITION
Miikka Poikselk and Georg Mayer
2009
533p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161906517/2056de7d/THE_IMS_-_IP_MULTIMEDIA_CONCEP.html

=============================================

IMS: A Development and Deployment Perspective
Khalid Al-Begain, Chitra Balakrishna, Luis Angel Galindo and David Moro
2009
318p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161875516/3c984eb0/IMS_-_A_Development_and_Deploy.html​


----------



## drhacker (29 نوفمبر 2009)

Microwave/RF Applications and Probes
Mehrdad Mehdizadeh
2010
394p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161918612/8fc5ca28/Microwave_-_RF_Applications_an.html

=============================================

SECURITY OF MOBILE COMMUNICATIONS
Noureddine Boudriga
2010
648p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161927606/8e7055f6/SECURITY_OF_MOBILE_COMMUNICATI.html

=============================================

Electrical Craft Principles - Volume 1
5th Edition
John Whitfield
2008
342p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161914656/a612748d/Electrical_Craft_Principles_-_.html

=============================================

Nanotechnologies
Michel Wautelet
2009
226p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161923180/25e7fb19/Nanotechnologies_-_English_-_2.html

=============================================

Video Compression Systems
Alois M. Bock
2009
300p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161941314/d5856d0c/Video_Compression_Systems_2009.html

=============================================

Learning MATLAB
Tobin A. Driscoll
2009
111p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161916420/a9bd5b9a/Learning_MATLAB_2009.html

=============================================


MODERN TELECOMMUNICATIONS 
Second Edition
Edited by
PATRICIA MORREALE and KORNEL TERPLAN
2010
682p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161922739/3fe81a1/MODERN_TELECOMMUNICATIONS_-_20.html

=============================================

IMS - A New Model for Blending Applications
Mark Wuthnow, Matthew Stafford and Jerry Shih
2010
388p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161916111/f35cfa24/IMS_-_A_New_Model_for_Blending.html
=============================================

Analysis and Design of Resilient VLSI Circuits
Rajesh Garg and Sunil P. Khatri
2010
223p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161914165/11796071/Analysis_and_Design_of_Resilie.html

=============================================

Smart Cameras
Ahmed Nabil Belbachir
2010
394p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161932848/d84497d/Smart_Cameras.html

=============================================

Embedded Systems Design with the Atmel AVR Microcontroller
Steven F. Barrett
2010
183p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161915222/518be9ea/Embedded_Systems_Design_with_t.html

=============================================

The Control Techniques Drives and Controls Handbook
2nd Edition
Bill Drury
2009
765p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161940755/795b5727/The_Control_Techniques_Drives_.html
​


----------



## drhacker (29 نوفمبر 2009)

Electromagnetic Compatibility Engineering
Henry W. Ott
2009
862p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161953663/95024db8/Electromagnetic_Compatibility_.html


=============================================

Microgrids and Active Distribution Networks
S. Chowdhury, S.P. Chowdhury and P. Crossley
2009
321p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161961728/8ad78958/Microgrids_and_Active_Distribu.html

=============================================

Programmable Logic Controllers
Fifth Edition
2009
398p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161967000/961e2ab1/Programmable_Logic_Controllers.html

=============================================


Algorithmic Aspects of Wireless Sensor Networks
Shlomi Dolev
2009
273p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161945794/9537d88f/Algorithmic_Aspects_of_Wireles.html
=============================================

Variation-Aware Analog Structural Synthesis 
A Computational Intelligence Approach
Trent McConaghy • Pieter Palmers • Peng Gao ...
2009
327p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161968568/9037d7b8/Variation-Aware_Analog_Structu.html
=============================================

EMC of Analog Integrated Circuits
Jean-Michel Redouté  Michiel Steyaert
2010
249p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161954390/108ffa9f/EMC_of_Analog_Integrated_Circu.html

=============================================

Models in Hardware Testing
Lecture Notes of the Forum in Honor of Christian Landrault

Hans-Joachim Wunderlich
2010
263p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161963889/a66adef2/Models_in_Hardware_Testing.html

=============================================

Concepts in Electric Circuits
Dr. Wasif Naeem and Ventus Publishing ApS
2009
87p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161947161/cc4184f6/Concepts_in_Electric_Circuits.html

=============================================

High Efficiency RF and Microwave - Solid State Power Amplifiers
Paolo Colantonio, Franco Giannini, and Ernesto Limiti
2009
511p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/161961071/8b33d33c/High_Efficiency_RF_and_Microwa.html
=============================================

*وبارك الله فيكم على الردود الطيبة*​


----------



## م.زكرياء (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ولاكن هل توجد هذه الكتب بالغة الفرنسية


----------



## م.زكرياء (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن هل يوجد بالإصدار الفرنسي


----------



## ادور (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## الناضوري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووور*

والله يعجز اللسان عن شكرك أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الجبار وان شا الله هذا كله في ميزان حسناتك ,,,,


:20:


----------



## ehemd (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ربي يرضى عليك ......


----------



## الطالب111 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يسعني الا ان اشكركم على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الكتب القيمة


----------



## tl01001 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيك يا أخي على مجهوداتك وادخلك جنته


----------



## kahtan82 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب


----------



## مهندس مصر (3 يناير 2010)

*مجموعة من 16 كتاب نادرة فى microcontroller

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172946.html*


----------



## HaniHoms (3 يناير 2010)

*بس الله الرحمن الرحيم*

ما شا الله و الله كتب مفيدة جدا بس الرابيد شير ما عما يشتغل بدو يكون العضو أصلي مو free user
و شكرا كتير و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوريين


----------



## مهندس مصر (16 يناير 2010)

*جزالك الله خيرا*

*شكرا جزيلا 
وأضيف هذه المشاركة :

مجموعة كتب مختلفة فى البرمجة c programming

هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175327.html#post1461179*


----------



## drhacker (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه مجموعة من الكتب 2009-2010 و 2008 
44 كتاب



Advanced MEMS Packaging
John H. Lau, Chengkuo Lee, C. S. Premachandran, Yu Aibin
2010
577p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220539746/5a135db6/Advanced_MEMS_Packaging-2010.html

=====================================
ADVANCES IN MULTIUSER DETECTION
Michael L. Honig
2009
518p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220544002/7c174ee3/ADVANCES_IN_MULTIUSER_DETECTIO.html

=====================================
Careers in Focus: Electronics
2009
201p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220545213/a933fc3f/Careers_in_Focus_-Electronics-.html

=====================================
Low-Power High-Level Synthesis for Nanoscale CMOS Circuits
Saraju P. Mohanty , Nagarajan Ranganathan , Elias Kougianos , Priyadarsan Patra
2008
325p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220547282/a5ffbf6b/Low-Power_High-Level_Synthesis.html

=====================================
MobileWireless Middleware,Operating Systems, and Applications –Workshops
Cristian Hesselman and Carlo Giannelli
2009
164p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220549034/4c3360c8/MobileWireless_MiddlewareOpera.html

=====================================​


----------



## drhacker (13 فبراير 2010)

Optimizing Wireless Communication Systems
Francisco Rodrigo Porto Cavalcanti and S¨oren Andersson
2009
556p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220557093/f5074362/Optimizing_Wireless_Communicat.html

=====================================
Organic Electronics in Sensors and Biotechnology
Ruth Shinar and Joseph Shinar
2009
459p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220565901/28b310d3/Organic_Electronics_in_Sensors.html

=====================================
Radio Monitoring - Problems, Methods, and Equipment
Anatoly Rembovsky , Alexander Ashikhmin , Vladimir Kozmin , Sergey Smolskiy
2009
530p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220576102/907c968f/_2__Radio_Monitoring_-_Problem.html

=====================================
RADIO TECHNOLOGIES AND CONCEPTS FOR IMT-ADVANCED
Martin D¨ottling, Werner Mohr, Afif Osseiran
2009
625p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220587410/5b4ef4bd/RADIO_TECHNOLOGIES_AND_CONCEPT.html

=====================================
Remote Sensing and GIS Integration
Theories, Methods,and Applications
Qihao Weng
2010
433p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220599764/cc9b46b9/Remote_Sensing_and_GIS_Integra.html

=====================================
Remote Sensing from Space
Supporting International Peace and Security
Bhupendra Jasani ,Martino Pesaresi, Stefan Schneiderbauer , Gunter Zeug
2009
350p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220612707/622d0eeb/Remote_Sensing_from_Space.html

=====================================
Speech Processing in Embedded Systems
Priyabrata Sinha
2010
177p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220616221/30d19ce0/Speech_Processing_in_Embedded_.html

=====================================
System Engineering for IMS Networks
Arun Handa
2009
325p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220626385/8b31a094/System_Engineering_for_IMS_Net.html

=====================================​


----------



## drhacker (13 فبراير 2010)

ALGEBRAIC ASPECTS OF DIGITAL COMMUNICATIONS
Tanush Shaska , Engjell Hasimaj
2009
297p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220769521/14819586/ALGEBRAIC_ASPECTS_OF_DIGITAL_C.html

=====================================
Brief Notes in Advanced DSP
Fourier Analysis with MATLAB
Artyom M. Grigoryan , Merughan M. Grigoryan
2009
367p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220780840/ff3c602e/Brief_Notes_in_Advanced_DSP-20.html

=====================================
Broadband Access Networks - Technologies and Deployments
Abdallah Shami , Martin Maier , Chadi Assi
2009
385p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220792368/58ed8444/Broadband_Access_Networks_-_Te.html

=====================================
Circuit Analysis II - 
with 
MATLAB Computing and Simulink / SimPowerSystems Modeling
Steven T. Karris
2009
678p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220797013/b5e68560/Circuit_Analysis_II_-_MATLAB_C.html

=====================================
Control Engineering
Derek Atherton
2009
155p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220798118/7b952689/Control_Engineering-2009.html

=====================================
Digital Airborne Camera
Introduction and Technology
Rainer Sandau
2010
350p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220806601/2841e7e/Digital_Airborne_Camera-2010.html

=====================================
Digital Transmission
A Simulation-Aided Introduction with VisSim/Comm
Dayan Adionel Guimar˜aes
2009
887p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220817005/84b8e800/Digital_Transmission-2009.html

=====================================
Efficient Electrical Systems Design Handbook
Albert Thumann, P.E., C.E.M. and Harry Franz, P.E.
2009
408p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220820508/26b5143f/Efficient_Electrical_Systems_D.html

=====================================
Fundamentals of Radar Imaging
MARGARET CHENEY and BRETT BORDEN
2009
164p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220835513/a2c22574/Fundamentals_of_Radar_Imaging-.html

=====================================​


----------



## drhacker (13 فبراير 2010)

Mobile Lightweight Wireless Systems
Fabrizio Granelli , Charalabos Skianis , Periklis Chatzimisios , Yang Xiao
2009
447p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220843127/1ec099be/Mobile_Lightweight_Wireless_Sy.html

=====================================
Mobile Robot Navigation with Intelligent Infrared Image Interpretation
William L. Fehlman II , Mark K. Hinders
2009
304p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220853058/fd9c516f/Mobile_Robot_Navigation_with_I.html

=====================================
**
Programming Mobile Robots with Aria and Player
A Guide to C++ Object-Oriented Control
2010
124p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220856408/b03cfdc4/Programming_Mobile_Robots_with.html

=====================================
RF and Microwave Microelectronics Packaging
Ken Kuang , Franklin Kim , Sean S. Cahill
2010
295p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220864138/7073deb7/RF_and_Microwave_Microelectron.html

=====================================
The 3G IP Multimedia Subsystem (IMS)
Merging the Internet and the Cellular Worlds
Second Edition
Gonzalo Camarillo and Miguel A. Garc´ıa-Mart´ın
2006
423p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220634009/df7139d5/The_3G_IP_Multimedia_Subsystem.html

=====================================
The Art of Computer Networking
Russell Bradford
2007
300p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220637445/a717b7c8/The_Art_of_Computer_Networking.html

=====================================
RFID AND SENSOR NETWORKS
Architectures, Protocols, Security and Integrations
Yan Zhang, Laurence T. Yang , Jiming Chen
2010
648p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220871348/3608459c/RFID_AND_SENSOR_NETWORKS-2010.html

=====================================
**
Robot Building for Beginners
David Cook
2nd Edition
2009
490p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220890043/a410fb49/Robot_Building_for_Beginners-2.html

=====================================
Space-Time Block Coding for Wireless Communications
Erik G. Larsson , Petre Stoica
2008
300p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220891445/f2c691c5/Space-Time_Block_Coding_for_Wi.html

=====================================
**
Speech Processing in Modern Communication
Challenges and Perspectives
Israel Cohen , Jacob Benesty , Sharon Gannot
2010
352p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220898460/cd924842/Speech_Processing_in_Modern_Co.html

=====================================

VLSI Design for Video Coding
H.264/AVC Encoding from Standard Specification to Chip
Youn-Long Steve Lin , Chao-Yang Kao , Huang-Chih Kuo , Jian-Wen Chen
2010
181p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220925163/1cb6e17a/VLSI_Design_for_Video_Coding-2.html

=====================================​


----------



## drhacker (13 فبراير 2010)

Efficient Test Methodologies for High-Speed Serial Links
Dongwoo Hong , Kwang-Ting Cheng
2010
104p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220936888/35e3a8ad/Efficient_Test_Methodologies_f.html

=====================================
Evolution of 3G Networks
The Concept, Architecture and Realization of Mobile Networks Beyond UMTS
Gottfried Punz
2010
314p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220940675/511f6619/Evolution_of_3G_Networks-2010.html

=====================================
Fiber Optics - Physics and Technology
Fedor Mitschke
2009
299p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220951721/af1b72a7/Fiber_Optics_-_Physics_and_Tec.html

=====================================
Practical Arduino - Cool Projects for Open Source Hardware
Jonathan Oxer , Hugh Blemings
2009
445p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220972661/a2c0211a/Practical_Arduino_-_Cool_Proje.html

=====================================
Robotics - INTELLIGENT SYSTEMS, CONTROL, AND AUTOMATION
Tadej Bajd , Matjaž Mihelj , Jadran Lenarˇciˇc , Aleš Stanovnik , Marko Munih
2010
155p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220976109/706c8f7c/Robotics_-_INTELLIGENT_SYSTEMS.html

=====================================​


----------



## drhacker (13 فبراير 2010)

Securing Wireless Communications at the Physical Layer
Ruoheng Liu , Wade Trappe
2010
402p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220979813/de107cfa/Securing_Wireless_Communicatio.html

=====================================
Semantic Labeling of Places with Mobile Robots
Óscar Martínez Mozos
2010
144p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220980844/c25bc547/Semantic_Labeling_of_Places_wi.html

=====================================
Semiconductor Devices for High-Speed Optoelectronics
GIOVANNI GHIONE
2009
481p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220983363/70e97269/Semiconductor_Devices_for_High.html

=====================================

Wireless Ad Hoc and Sensor Networks
Houda Labiod
2008
323p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220984961/ea7ae2a/Wireless_Ad_Hoc_and_Sensor_Net.html

=====================================
**
Make- Electronics - Learning by Discovery
Charles Platt
2009
350p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220957566/73fca9b2/Make-_Electronics_-_Learning_b.html

=====================================
OFDM for Optical Communications
William Shieh , Ivan Djordjevic
2010
457p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/220966516/c3a122c0/OFDM_for_Optical_Communication.html

=====================================​


----------



## الناضوري (13 فبراير 2010)

*حاجة للكتاب التالي*

can i find this book ,,if you can .




"linear system and signal by r.gabel"


----------



## drhacker (14 فبراير 2010)

الناضوري قال:


> can i find this book ,,if you can .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, i didn't find it


----------



## الذهين (18 فبراير 2010)

*رسالة شكر وعرفان*

رسالة شكر لهذا الانسان الرائع أنت لا تعلم كم اسعتني به الكنز الذي لا يقدر بثمن شكرا لك ووفقك لكل الخير .


----------



## m.sabry13 (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ادور (28 فبراير 2010)

والله مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير والله ولك كل التقدم 
ولكن انا اريد منك ان يكون كم الكتب عن النانو تكنولوجي


----------



## hero_o_2006 (1 مارس 2010)

شكراَ على المجهووود الجباااار ده وربنا يجازيك كل خير على كل ورقة في الكتب كلها 

بس عندي طلب ياريت ميكونش تقييل عليك 
كنت عايز الكتابين دوول 

fundamentals of digital signal Lonnie C. Ludeman
Microelectronic Circuit Design Richard C. Jaeger 3e

وشكراَ مرة آخرى على المجهود ده 

وإلى الأمام دائماَ إن شاء الله


----------



## hakim67 (13 مارس 2010)

. ! Excellent


----------



## drhacker (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله بكم على دعائكم :84:

الكتاب الذي لا غنى عنه لاي مهندس

Calculus
Concepts and Contexts
James Stewart
4th Edition
2010
1163 صفحة
حجم الكتاب كبير 211MB مضغوط
12 رابط على ثلاثة سيرفرات مختلفة لتسهيل التحميل*






الروابط

http://hotfile.com/dl/38554523/04599a2/calc4e.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38564545/354f122/calc4e.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38616782/8109f94/calc4e.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38620453/bf69672/calc4e.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38622381/18849d3/calc4e.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38625361/49bc11f/calc4e.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38628963/c124066/calc4e.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38634560/6ea28f6/calc4e.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38667697/165a6b8/calc4e.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38672447/71f4636/calc4e.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38677359/5886fb8/calc4e.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/38679021/b4ae73d/calc4e.part12.rar.html


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mie4mzenlmz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g3nhnn4z05n
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uymxdntmjzt
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mymztjqkcwt
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l1djdhju2tq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmymtwymxnj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzmj5zy2wgj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yznmyj4jy2i
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iunye3um4jq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tmmjtlywm2m
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tl4yw40nqzn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zzyokymnezn


http://www.4shared.com/file/XLUQmdBV/calc4epart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1YCHUV43/calc4epart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/PEOE18Nj/calc4epart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/o1qy6y2k/calc4epart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/uO5HTSOh/calc4epart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/EUt3Ffou/calc4epart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/wTwGtqib/calc4epart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/3ky7Ad_Y/calc4epart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Qd4pvkKH/calc4epart09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/XhlUEsRJ/calc4epart10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/yuawLrvv/calc4epart11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/R2mIQoOM/calc4epart12.html


هناك كتب حديثة قريبا ان شاء الله :85:
​


----------



## moh.abed (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبادي_079 (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً على المشاركات القيمة والرائعة*


----------



## عبد الله المصري (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرًا .


----------



## drhacker (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله بكم على دعائكم :34:

وهذه المجموعة الاولى من الكتب الحديثة

======================
======================

3D Images of Materials Structures - Processing and Analysis
Joachim Ohser and Katja Schladitz
2009
343p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/RrrJJb0u/3D_Images_of_Materials_Structu.html


====================

A DESIGNER’S GUIDE TO INSTRUMENTATION AMPLIFIERS
Charles Kitchin and Lew Counts
2006
130p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/7sWx4ibk/A_DESIGNERS_GUIDE_TO_INSTRUMEN.html

====================

A Handbook for EMC Testing and Measurement
David Morgan
2007
305p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/HzVsPWFg/A_Handbook_for_EMC_Testing_and.html

====================

A Sound Engineer’s Guide to Audio Test and Measurement
Glen Ballou
2009
187p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/tMK9GwkK/A_Sound_Engineers_Guide_to_Aud.html

====================

Achieving Interoperability in Critical IT and Communication Systems
Desourdis, Rosamilia, Jacobson, Sinclair, McClure
2009
441p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/alhQIELK/Achieving_Interoperability_in_.html

=====================


An Analytical Approach to Optical Burst Switched Networks
T. Venkatesh · C. Siva Ram Murthy
2010
277p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/pXqVUWMh/An_Analytical_Approach_to_Opti.html

====================

Analysis of Radome-Enclosed Antennas
Dennis J. Kozakoff
2010 2nd Ed.
319p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/9caCD7rZ/Analysis_of_Radome-Enclosed_An.html

====================

APPLIED DIGITAL OPTICS
FROM MICRO-OPTICS TO NANOPHOTONICS
Bernard C. Kress, Patrick Meyrueis
2009
639p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/e2yLb9sm/APPLIED_DIGITAL_OPTICS-2009.html

====================

Artificial Intelligence in Wireless Communications
Thomas W. Rondeau, Charles W. Bostian
2009
228p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/-o4PGTcu/Artificial_Intelligence_in_Wir.html
or
http://xfilex.com/ilk02nw9p2pb/Artificial_Intelligence_in_Wireless_Communications.rar.htm

=====================

Audio Power Amplifi er Design Handbook
Douglas Self
2009, 5th Ed.
608p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/gIxZNZZ1/Audio_Power_Amplifi_er_Design_.html
or
http://xfilex.com/xivskwnl8s18/Audio_Power_Amplifi_er_Design_Handbook.rar.htm

===================

===================

Advanced Materials and Technologies for Micro/Nano-Devices, Sensors and Actuators
Evgeni Gusev, Eric Garfunkel, Arthur Dideikin
2010
310p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/rqU_RV22/Advanced_Materials_and_Technol.html

===================

Biomedical Image Analysis and Machine Learning Technologies
Applications and Techniques
Fabio A. González & Eduardo Romero
2010
391p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/xK9-ADMs/Biomedical_Image_Analysis_and_.html

===================

BUILDING ELECTROOPTICAL SYSTEMS
MAKING IT ALL WORK
Philip C. D. Hobbs
2nd Ed.
2009
825p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/OfGrgeR9/BUILDING_ELECTROOPTICAL_SYSTEM.html

===================

Cell-Based Biosensors
Principles and Applications
Ping Wang & Qingjun Liu
2010
291p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1ndr-_Q7/Cell-Based_Biosensors_2010.html

===================


Cellular Nanoscale Sensory Wave Computing
Chagaan Baatar , Wolfgang Porod , Tam´as Roska
2010
258p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/sI7UcmI8/Cellular_Nanoscale_Sensory_Wav.html

=====================

CMOS Capacitive Sensors for Lab-on-Chip Applications
A Multidisciplinary Approach
Ebrahim Ghafar-Zadeh , Mohamad Sawan
2010
150p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/WsO-MkML/CMOS_Capacitive_Sensors_for_La.html

=======================

Designing Embedded Systems with PIC Microcontrollers
Principles and Applications
Tim Wilmshurst
2010
651p







Download Link

http://xfilex.com/s7uq97mbhe8s/Designing_Embedded_Systems_with_PIC_Microcontrollers.rar.htm

======================

Digital Image Processing - Part One
Huiyu Zhou, Jiahua Wu, ianguo Zhang
2010
72p

Digital Image Processing - Part Two
Huiyu Zhou, Jiahua Wu, ianguo Zhang
2010
91p










Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/9Wgz8TmB/Digital_Image_Processing_-_Par.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/B1MRgAHD/Digital_Image_Processing_-_Par.html

========================

Digital Processing and Reconstruction of Complex AC Signals
Predrag Petrovic, Milorad Stevanovic
2009
125p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/anBMTcqN/Digital_Processing_and_Reconst.html

======================

DIGITAL RADIO SYSTEM DESIGN
Grigorios Kalivas
2009
474p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/JenB_o9R/DIGITAL_RADIO_SYSTEM_DESIGN_20.html

======================

Digital Video and Audio Broadcasting Technology
A Practical Engineering Guide
Walter Fischer
2010 3rd Ed.
828p







Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/ju8azQwI/Digital_Video_and_Audio_Broadc.html

======================

The Digital Signal Processing Handbook
Vijay K. Madisetti
2010 2nd Ed.
906p






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/TYYvD7BZ/The_Digital_Signal_Processing_.html

======================

المجموعة الثانية قريبا ان شاء الله :85:​


----------



## ًwimax (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي على مجهوداتك ، ولكن رابط 4shared لا يعمل في بلدنا، هل من روابط أخرى للتحميل


----------



## drhacker (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي على التنبيه
الحل لمشكلتك باستخدام الرابط التالي 
http://sv1.leech.vumanhthang.com/index.php
ضع رابط الكتاب الذي تريد تحميله ثم اضغط زر التحميل وانتظر اقل من عشر ثواني فيكون
قد تكون لك رابط تحميل جديد للكتاب ومتاح لك بتحميله من بلدك :7:


----------



## دارا افشاريان (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك يا اخي الكريم..بعض الكتب كنت ابحث عنها و لم اجدها الا هنا.. فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zakaria_102 (16 مايو 2010)

thnk























...............................................


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## عماد الكبير (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم ونتظر المزيد منكم


----------



## ًwimax (17 مايو 2010)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم ( أحب الأعمال إلى الله سرور تدخله إلى أخيك المسلم) والله لقد اتبعت الرابط الذي اعطيتني اياه واستطعت أن أنزل العديد من الكتب بفضلك 
لذلك أسال الله أن يرزقك قصراً في الجنة ، جزاءا لمعروفك


----------



## ًwimax (17 مايو 2010)

عفواً، رابك الكتاب RF Circuit Design
لايعمل أرجو أعادة تحميله فأنا أحتاجه، وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك الجبارة


----------



## المجتهد25 (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي 
شكرا على هذه الكتب القيمة والمفيدة 
اخي اني بحاجة الى مساعدتك في ايجاد هذا الكتاب لاني بحاجة ماسة اليها 
"Microstrip and Printed Antenna Design, Second Editio"
 Randy Bancroft 
وجزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى المزيد من هذه الكتب


----------



## tl01001 (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم واكثر من امثالكم


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

حبيبي ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

افضل ملتقي هندسي


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندسين العرب جميل


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت مواضيع عن الاتصللات


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

العرب العرب وبس


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

احسن ملتقي


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

انت كويس


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

بحبك يا مهندسين العرب


----------



## why not_1991 (30 يونيو 2010)

والله ان اللسان ليعجز عن شكرك اخى الكريم
اتمنى من الله ان يضعه فى ميزان حسناتكم وان يزيدكم الله من علمه وفضله ورزقه وينفعنا بعلمكم

اسمحلى اخى الكريم اطلب كتاب فى ال avr
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## drhacker (23 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه مجموعة جديدة من الكتب - 20 كتاب*

60-GHz CMOS Phase-Locked Loops
Hammad M. Cheema , Reza Mahmoudi , Arthur H. M. van Roermund
2010
206p







Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56897382/41e3b7f/60-GHz_CMOS_Phase-Locked_Loops_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/LaweopNU/60-GHz_CMOS_Phase-Locked_Loops.html

=====================================

Advanced Power MOSFET Concepts
B. Jayant Baliga
2010
570p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56897578/2d059f9/Advanced_Power_MOSFET_Concepts_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/PvbU_PXA/Advanced_Power_MOSFET_Concepts.html

======================================

ANALYSIS AND DESIGN OF ANALOG INTEGRATED CIRCUITS
PAUL R. GRAY, PAUL J. HURST, STEPHEN H. LEWIS
2009 5th Ed.
895






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56897985/cf27...N_OF_ANALOG_INTEGRATED_CIRCUITS_2009.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/1iDjZC4h/ANALYSIS_AND_DESIGN_OF_ANALOG_.html

========================================
Barcodes for Mobile Devices
HIROKO KATO, KENG T. TAN, DOUGLAS CHAI
2010
289p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56898213/4ffe731/Barcodes_for_Mobile_Devices_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/2_Ahp83-/Barcodes_for_Mobile_Devices_20.html

========================================

Communication Technology Update and Fundamentals
August E. Grant, Jennifer H. Meadows
2008 11th Ed.
368p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56898261/a7b0...hnology_Update_and_Fundamentals_2008.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/uIPC4tn5/Communication_Technology_Updat.html

========================================

Communication Technology Update and Fundamentals
August E. Grant, Jennifer H. Meadows
2010 12th Ed.
347






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56899138/ddbf...hnology_Update_and_Fundamentals_2010.rar.html

========================================

Handbook of FPGA Design Security
Ted Huffmire , Cynthia Irvine , Thuy D. Nguyen ,Timothy Levin , Ryan Kastner , Timothy Sherwood
2010
191p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56899981/17f532b/Handbook_of_FPGA_Design_Security_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/ouJDrIDF/Handbook_of_FPGA_Design_Securi.html

========================================

Multi-Modal User Interactions in Controlled Environments
Chaabane Djeraba , Adel Lablack , Yassine Benabbas
2010
233p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56900094/0810...ions_in_Controlled_Environments_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/7azvRF71/Multi-Modal_User_Interactions_.html

========================================

Nano-Age
How Nanotechnology Changes our Future
Mario Pagliaro
2010
198p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56902327/e149f7e/Nano-Age_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/JgJElY9D/Nano-Age_2010.html

========================================

Nanometer CMOS RFICs for Mobile TV Applications
Ahmed A. Youssef , James Haslett
2010
170p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56902393/bcfcbd5/Nanometer_CMOS_RFICs_for_Mobile_TV_Applications_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/WDT2WWdh/Nanometer_CMOS_RFICs_for_Mobil.html

=========================================

Numerical Simulation of Optical Wave Propagation
With examples in MATLAB
2010
201p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56902672/5b7d...ion_of_Optical_Wave_Propagation_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/RcKTzIrH/Numerical_Simulation_of_Optica.html

=========================================

OPTICAL WAVEGUIDE MODES
Polarization, Coupling, and Symmetry
RICHARD J. BLACK and LANGIS GAGNON,
2010
206p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56902730/27c5434/OPTICAL_WAVEGUIDE_MODES_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ed6X5Ns5/OPTICAL_WAVEGUIDE_MODES_2010.html

=========================================

Principles of Digital Image Processing
Fundamental Techniques
Wilhelm Burger , Mark J. Burge
2009
273p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56902885/ede50cd/Principles_of_Digital_Image_Processing_2009.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/89_6v1uq/Principles_of_Digital_Image_Pr.html

=========================================

Progress in Nanotechnology Processing
2010
493p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56903246/6be7355/Progress_in_Nanotechnology_Processing_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/qh2iXwyN/Progress_in_Nanotechnology_Pro.html

=========================================

Remote Sensing of Urban and Suburban Areas
Tarek Rashed , Carsten Jürgens
2010
355p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56903357/ec60c6a/Remote_Sensing_of_Urban_and_Suburban_Areas_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/VW7wl079/Remote_Sensing_of_Urban_and_Su.html

=========================================

ROBOT VISION
STRATEGIES, ALGORITHMS AND MOTION PLANNING
DAIKI ITÔ
2009
489p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56903548/089a3b9/ROBOT_VISION_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/07vxR-7L/ROBOT_VISION_2010.html

=========================================

The Essential PIC18 Microcontroller
Sid Katzen
2010
605p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56903652/562580f/The_Essential_PIC18_Microcontroller_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/j2L9MILK/The_Essential_PIC18_Microcontr.html

=========================================

Ultra-Wideband, Short Pulse Electromagnetics 9
Frank Sabath , D.V. Giri · Farhad Rachidi , Armin Kaelin
2010
476






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56903779/c65bd66/Ultra-Wideband_Short_Pulse_Electromagnetics_9_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/LFJK_r_A/Ultra-Wideband_Short_Pulse_Ele.html

=========================================

Understanding 8085/8086 Microprocessors and Peripheral ICs
S. K. Sen
2010
303p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56903907/6005...roprocessors_and_Peripheral_ICs_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/n3piejim/Understanding_80858086_Micropr.html

=========================================

UNDERSTANDING ELECTRIC POWER SYSTEMS
JACK CASAZZA, FRANK DELEA
2010
343p






Download Link

http://hotfile.com/dl/56904023/d2633c2/UNDERSTANDING_ELECTRIC_POWER_SYSTEMS_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/9OvxH-BJ/UNDERSTANDING_ELECTRIC_POWER_S.html

=========================================
:85:​


----------



## drhacker (2 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

11 كتاب 2010-2009*

==============
==============
Basic Engineering Circuit Analysis, 9th Edition
J. David Irwin and R. Mark Nelms
855
2009






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/M5aKzvzr/Basic_Engineering_Circuit_Anal.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59198931/8c48057/Basic_Engineering_Circuit_Analysis_9th.rar.html


===========================
Audio Engineering Explained
Douglas Self
2010
596p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/-iQ-z8Fb/Audio_Engineering_Explained-20.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59194964/6555071/Audio_Engineering_Explained-2010.rar.html


===========================
Cooperative Communications and Networking
Technologies and System Design
Y.-W. Peter Hong , Wan-Jen Huang , C.-C. Jay Kuo
2010
411p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/YEVNTnAw/Cooperative_Communications_and.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59195263/e4d8209/Cooperative_Communications_and_Networking_2010.rar.html

=============================
ELECTRIC AND HYBRID VEHICLES
POWER SOURCES, MODELS, SUSTAINABILITY, INFRASTRUCTURE AND THE MARKET
Gianfranco Pistoia
2010
645p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/00utblvR/ELECTRIC_AND_HYBRID_VEHICLES_2.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59195487/0f68cb4/ELECTRIC_AND_HYBRID_VEHICLES_2010.rar.html

=============================
Essentials of Short-Range Wireless
Nick Hunn
2010
348p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/6rsBxk3G/Essentials_of_Short-Range_Wire.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59195585/8046f66/Essentials_of_Short-Range_Wireless_2010.rar.html

=============================
INTRODUCTION TO ANTENNA PLACEMENT AND INSTALLATION
Thereza M. Macnamara
2010
426p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/9-DWszSp/INTRODUCTION_TO_ANTENNA_PLACEM.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59195721/81d4...ENNA_PLACEMENT_AND_INSTALLATION_2010.rar.html

=============================
INTRODUCTION TO XAFS
A Practical Guide to X-ray Absorption Fine Structure Spectroscopy
GRANT BUNKER
2010
270p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/KV8J9qzk/INTRODUCTION_TO_XAFS_2010.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59195900/917d504/INTRODUCTION_TO_XAFS_2010.rar.html

=============================
Programming the Propeller with Spin
A Beginner’s Guide to Parallel Processing
Harprit Singh Sandhu
2010
369p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/xruV2kSO/Programming_the_Propeller_with.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59196008/7f634e5/Programming_the_Propeller_with_Spin_2010.rar.html

=============================
Queueing Theory for Telecommunications
Discrete Time Modelling of a Single Node System
Attahiru Sule Alfa
2010
248p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/dcoXsLSp/Queueing_Theory_for_Telecommun.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59196082/a741cf0/Queueing_Theory_for_Telecommunications_2010.rar.html

=============================
Renewable Energies
Jean-Claude Sabonnadière
2009
501p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/yKdTPMBL/Renewable_Energies_2009.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59196239/945d66f/Renewable_Energies_2009.rar.html

=============================
ULTRA WIDEBAND SYSTEMS WITH MIMO
Thomas Kaiser and Feng Zheng
2010
274p






Download Link
http://www.4shared.com/file/JrTYe9mm/ULTRA_WIDEBAND_SYSTEMS_WITH_MI.html
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59196330/6a2a7d5/ULTRA_WIDEBAND_SYSTEMS_WITH_MIMO_2010.rar.html

=============================

:85:​


----------



## drhacker (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه عشرة كتب 2010
=======================
===============================

Analog-to-Digital Conversion
Marcel J.M. Pelgrom
2010
470p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/4qfp7dt/Analog-to-Digital Conversion.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64539449/e94a4cb/Analog_and_Digital_Signals_and_Systems.rar.html

==============================

Analog and Digital Signals and Systems
R.K. Rao Yarlagadda
2010
569p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/yz498ga/Analog and Digital Signals and Systems.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64539584/f9ecd65/Analog-to-Digital_Conversion.rar.html
==============================

CELLULAR TECHNOLOGIES FOR EMERGING MARKETS 2G, 3G AND BEYOND
Ajay R. Mishra
2010
330p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/lpfh53m/CELLULAR TECHNOLOGIES FOR EMERGING MARKETS 2G, 3G AND BEYOND.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64539629/467b...OR_EMERGING_MARKETS_2G_3G_AND_BEYOND.rar.html

==============================

Electric Fields in Composite Dielectrics and their Applications
Tadasu Takuma , Boonchai Techaumnat
2010
191p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/sz7wicr/Electric Fields in Composite Dielectrics and their Applications.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64539702/5794...e_Dielectrics_and_their_Applications.rar.html
==============================

ELECTRICITY INFORMATION
2010 with 2009 data
2010
794p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/sl5yqoc/ELECTRICITY INFORMATION - 2010 with 2009 data.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64539802/f21032d/ELECTRICITY_INFORMATION_-_2010_with_2009_data.rar.html
==============================

HACKING EXPOSED WIRELESS - WIRELESS SECURITY SECRETS and SOLUTIONS
JOHNNY CACHE, JOSHUA WRIGHT, VINCENT LIU
2010
513p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/j6bfrvl/HACKING EXPOSED WIRELESS - WIRELESS SECURITY SECRETS and SOLUTIONS.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64539943/4139...ELESS_SECURITY_SECRETS_and_SOLUTIONS.rar.html
==============================

Microwave Circuits for 24 GHz Automotive
Radar in Silicon-based Technologies
Vadim Issakov
2010
223p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/qramo4s/Microwave Circuits for 24 GHz Automotive.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64540253/1757eb1/Microwave_Circuits_for_24_GHz_Automotive.rar.html
==============================

MOBILE 3D GRAPHICS SoC - From Algorithm to Chip
Jeong-Ho Woo, Ju-Ho Sohn, Byeong-Gyu Nam and Hoi-Jun Yoo
2010
342p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/mu9cqgv/MOBILE 3D GRAPHICS SoC - From Algorithm to Chip.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64540454/1beb4e4/MOBILE_3D_GRAPHICS_SoC_-_From_Algorithm_to_Chip.rar.html
==============================

SATELLITE SYSTEMS FOR PERSONAL APPLICATIONS
CONCEPTS AND TECHNOLOGY
Madhavendra Richharia, Leslie David Westbrook
2010
481p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/vzlisdh/SATELLITE SYSTEMS FOR PERSONAL APPLICATIONS.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64540564/e6b5405/SATELLITE_SYSTEMS_FOR_PERSONAL_APPLICATIONS.rar.html
==============================

Ultra-Low Energy Domain-Specific Instruction-Set Processors
Francky Catthoor ,Praveen Raghavan, Andy Lambrechts ,Murali Jayapala, 
Angeliki Kritikakou and Javed Absar
2010
427p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/u9zf8yp/Ultra-Low Energy Domain-Specific Instruction-Set Processors.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/64540675/9249...-Specific_Instruction-Set_Processors.rar.html

==============================
​


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (28 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## الزمن الجديد (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## drhacker (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
==========

مجموعة جديدة من 29 كتاب

==========
==========*

3-Dimensional VLSI
A 2.5-Dimensional Integration Scheme
Yangdong Deng , Wojciech P. Maly
2010
212p







Download Link
http://ifile.it/xn3abs5/3-Dimensional VLSI 2009.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73778947/85e961c/3-Dimensional_VLSI_2009.rar.html

==============================

A Practical Introduction to Hardware-Software Codesign
Patrick R. Schaumont
2010
403p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/b5onm9x/A Practical Introduction to Hardware-Software Codesign.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779035/d9be...uction_to_Hardware-Software_Codesign.rar.html

==============================

A Text Book of ENGIEERING MATHEMATICS
VOLUME-I
Dr. Rajesh Pandey
2010
377p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/rgps2qt/A Text Book of ENGIEERING MATHEMATICS.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779207/44fa5fc/A_Text_Book_of_ENGIEERING_MATHEMATICS.rar.html

==============================

Acoustic Wave and Electromechanical Resonators
Concept to Key Applications
Humberto Campanella
2010
364p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/iv41twq/Acoustic Wave and Electromechanical Resonators.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779324/8cf3b39/Acoustic_Wave_and_Electromechanical_Resonators.rar.html

==============================

Adaptive Signal Processing - Next Generation Solutions
Tu¨ lay Adalı , Simon Haykin
2010
428p






Download
http://ifile.it/q95rzcs/ADAPTIVE SIGNAL PROCESSING - Next Generation Solutions.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779421/7cc7...OCESSING_-_Next_Generation_Solutions.rar.html

==============================

Advanced Computing in Electron Microscopy
Earl J. Kirkland
2010
300p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/29sf5z0/Advanced Computing in Electron Microscopy.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779526/722ab86/Advanced_Computing_in_Electron_Microscopy.rar.html

==============================

ADVANCED HIGH SPEED DEVICES
Michael S. Shur, Paul Maki
2010
194p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/rxln43z/ADVANCED HIGH SPEED DEVICES.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779735/d4b4123/ADVANCED_HIGH_SPEED_DEVICES.rar.html

==============================

ADVANCED PROCESS CONTROL
Beyond Single-Loop Control
Cecil L. Smith
2010
464p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/fz0k7vd/ADVANCED PROCESS CONTROL 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779833/5073e6e/ADVANCED_PROCESS_CONTROL_2010.rar.html

==============================

Advances in Network Management 
Jianguo Ding
2010
372p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/v67stl1/Advances in Network Management .rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73779922/9062b6e/Advances_in_Network_Management_.rar.html

==============================

An Introduction to Object Recognition
Selected Algorithms for a Wide Variety of Applications
Marco Treiber
216p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/fzdu12s/An Introduction to Object Recognition.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73780036/c3e8576/An_Introduction_to_Object_Recognition.rar.html

==============================

Analysis and Design of Descriptor Linear Systems
Guang-Ren Duan
2010
515p






Download Link

http://ifile.it/wxcavbf/Analysis and Design of Descriptor Linear Systems.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73780110/9372b00/Analysis_and_Design_of_Descriptor_Linear_Systems.rar.html

==============================

Analysis and Design of Substrate IntegratedWaveguide Using Efficient 2D Hybrid Method
Xuan HuiWu, Ahmed A. Kishk
2010
93p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/61jl8ub/Analysis and Design of Substrate IntegratedWaveguide Using Efficient 2D

%20Hybrid%20Method.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73780218/46d8...e_IntegratedWaveguide_Using_Efficient_2D_Hybr

id_Method.rar.html

==============================

Analysis and Evaluation of Sampled Imaging Systems
Richard H. Vollmerhausen, Donald A. Reago, Jr. , Ronald G. Driggers
2010
292p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/bgv3d02/Analysis and Evaluation of Sampled Imaging Systems.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73780438/1a7af57/Analysis_and_Evaluation_of_Sampled_Imaging_Systems.rar.html

==============================

Artificial Intelligence - A Modern Approach
2010 3rdEd
1152p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/h15pyxc/Artificial Intelligence - A Modern Approach.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73780776/73024e0/Artificial_Intelligence_-_A_Modern_Approach.rar.html

==============================

Automotive Antenna Design and Applications
Victor Rabinovich, Nikolai Alexandrov, Basim Alkhateeb
2010
332p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/25cvgyw/Automotive Antenna Design and Applications.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73781120/ae26695/Automotive_Antenna_Design_and_Applications.rar.html

==============================

Broadband Quantum Cryptography
Daniel J. Rogers
2010
97p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/ymbqjx5/BroadbandQuantum Cryptography.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73781834/c131537/BroadbandQuantum_Cryptography.rar.html

==============================

CMOS Analog Design Using All-Region MOSFET Modeling
MA´ RCIO CHEREM SCHNEIDER , CARLOS GALUP-MONTORO
2010
506p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/laqr9zk/CMOS Analog Design Using All-Region MOSFET Modeling.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73781963/ed78490/CMOS_Analog_Design_Using_All-Region_MOSFET_Modeling.rar.html

==============================

CMOS Processors and Memories
Krzysztof (Kris) Iniewski
2010
387p







Download Link
http://ifile.it/mb2evwk/CMOS Processors and Memories.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73782112/5da8956/CMOS_Processors_and_Memories.rar.html

==============================

Cognitive Radar
The Knowledge-Aided Fully Adaptive Approach
Joseph R. Guerci
2010
181p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/s1zetc9/Cognitive Radar.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73782383/e786265/Cognitive_Radar.rar.html

==============================

Cognitive Radio Communications and Networks
Principles and Practice
Alexander M. Wyglinski, Maziar Nekovee, Y. Thomas Hou
2010
737p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/79r1igs/Cognitive Radio Communications and Networks.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73782585/e8032f0/Cognitive_Radio_Communications_and_Networks.rar.html

==============================

Communications - Wireless in Developing Countries and Networks of the Future
Ana Pont Guy Pujolle S.V. Raghavan
2010
273p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/q56dgwb/Communications - Wireless in Developing Countries and Networks of the

%20Future.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73782678/e914a19/Communications_-

_Wireless_in_Developing_Countries_and_Networks_of_the_Future.rar.html

==============================

Computational Intelligence in Power Engineering
Bijaya Ketan Panigrahi , Ajith Abraham , Swagatam Das
2010
389p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/ni8mjwb/Computational Intelligence in Power Engineering.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73782766/1d365fc/Computational_Intelligence_in_Power_Engineering.rar.html

==============================

Computational Intelligence Paradigms
Theory and Applications using MATLAB
S. sumathi , surekha p.
2010
835p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/18dqg7u/Computational Intelligence Paradigms.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73787250/2231b03/Computational_Intelligence_Paradigms.rar.html

==============================

Control Systems
N.C. Jagan
2008, 2ndEd
494p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/p49qfgo/Control Systems 2008.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73783100/5d043ce/Control_Systems_2008.rar.html

==============================

Data Communications & Teleprocessing Systems
Trevor Housley
2008 , 2ndEd
473p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/2prna8w/Data Communications &amp; Teleprocessing Systems.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73783317/afe1f2b/Data_Communications__Teleprocessing_Systems.rar.html

==============================

DESIGN OF ULTRA WIDEBAND POWER TRANSFER NETWORKS
Binboga Siddik Yarman
2010
777p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/5rahe0m/DESIGN OF ULTRA WIDEBAND POWER TRANSFER NETWORKS.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73786541/600a413/DESIGN_OF_ULTRA_WIDEBAND_POWER_TRANSFER_NETWORKS.rar.html

==============================

Digital Communication - Principles and System Modelling
Apurba Das
2010
257p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/3s97dqu/Digital Communication - Principles and System Modelling.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73786664/5e65...on_-_Principles_and_System_Modelling.rar.html

==============================

Digital Electronics
Hilary. D. Brewster
2009
307p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/04s16ak/Digital Electronics 2009.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73786916/b5ccf64/Digital_Electronics_2009.rar.html

==============================

Introduction to Digital Systems
John Crisp
2010
298p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/4rueimj/Introduction to Digital Systems 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/73787114/3014b75/Introduction_to_Digital_Systems_2010.rar.html

==============================
​


----------



## maslogsan (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود أرجو من سيادتكم مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذا الكتاب وهو
Discrete-Event System Simulation
وأرجو أن يكون الطبعة الرابعة


----------



## mogahedmmm (14 أكتوبر 2010)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 شكرا


----------



## يس ابراهىم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يجزيك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## drhacker (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم الطيبة

اخي maslogsan لم اجد ماطلبت للاسف
مجموعة جديدة من 24 كتاب*

===============================
==================================

Elastic Waves at High Frequencies
Techniques for Radiation and Diffraction of Elastic and Surface Waves
JOHN G. HARRIS, GARETH I. BLOCK, RICHARD V. CRASTER,
ANTHONY M. J. DAVIS, PAUL A. MARTIN, ANDREW N. NORRIS
2010
183p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/wveg9oh/Elastic Waves at High Frequencies.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75991563/05a9118/Elastic_Waves_at_High_Frequencies.rar.html

====================================
ELECTRIC POWER PRINCIPLES
Sources, Conversion, Distribution and Use
James L. Kirtley
2010
405p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/2eh8sky/ELECTRIC POWER PRINCIPLES 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75991642/57ec7a1/ELECTRIC_POWER_PRINCIPLES_2010.rar.html

====================================
Electrical Circuit Theory and Technology
John Bird
2010, Fourth edition
753p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/fixunry/Electrical Circuit Theory and Technology.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75991876/9f283da/Electrical_Circuit_Theory_and_Technology.rar.html

====================================
Electrical Codes, Standards, Recommended Practices and Regulations
An Examination of Relevant Safety Considerations
Robert J. Alonzo P.E.
2010
511p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/4xw6gcd/Electrical Codes, Standards, Recommended Practices and Regulations.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75991993/2b3a...ecommended_Practices_and_Regulations.rar.html

====================================
Electrical Safety Code Manual
A Plain Language Guide to National Electrical Code, OSHA, and NFPA 70E
Kimberley Keller
2010
397p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/nz9j7i1/Electrical Safety Code Manual 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75992158/226b809/Electrical_Safety_Code_Manual_2010.rar.html

====================================
Electronic Circuit Analysis
Dr. K. Lal Kishore,
2008, Second Edition
357p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/6nr7vu9/Electronic Circuit Analysis 2008.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75992373/7ce0008/Electronic_Circuit_Analysis_2008.rar.html

====================================
Electronic Devices and Circuits
Dr. K. Lal Kishore
2008
523p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/4mhbau9/Electronic Devices and Circuits 2008.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75992558/62854b6/Electronic_Devices_and_Circuits_2008.rar.html

====================================
Electrotechnical Systems 
Calculation and Analysis with Mathematica and PSpice
Igor Korotyeyev , Valeri Zhuikov , Radoslaw Kasperek
2010
261p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/tlobphy/Electrotechnical Systems 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75992668/94d3c55/Electrotechnical_Systems_2010.rar.html

====================================
Extreme Low-Power Mixed Signal IC Design
Subthreshold Source-Coupled Circuits
Armin Tajalli , Yusuf Leblebici
2010
308p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/km4q1vd/Extreme Low-Power Mixed Signal IC Design.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75992774/47a49e9/Extreme_Low-Power_Mixed_Signal_IC_Design.rar.html

====================================
Extreme Statistics in Nanoscale Memory Design
Amith Singhee , Rob A. Rutenbar
2010
254p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/3rsik57/Extreme Statistics in Nanoscale Memory Design 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75992892/86c3fca/Extreme_Statistics_in_Nanoscale_Memory_Design_2010.rar.html

====================================
Fast Algorithms for Signal Processing
Richard E. Blahut
2010
469p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/4xi9tav/Fast Algorithms for Signal Processing.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75993159/8277213/Fast_Algorithms_for_Signal_Processing.rar.html

====================================
FPGAs 101 - Everything you need to know to get started
Gina R. Smith
2010
247p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/vmghaj3/FPGAs 101 - Everything you need to know to get started.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75993302/5e91...hing_you_need_to_know_to_get_started.rar.html

====================================
Handbook of Signal Processing Systems
Shuvra S. Bhattacharyya, Ed F. Deprettere, Rainer Leupers, Jarmo Takala
2010
1123p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/t7nvzuc/Handbook of Signal Processing Systems.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75993458/5c3a628/Handbook_of_Signal_Processing_Systems.rar.html

====================================
High Performance AC Drives
Modelling Analysis and Control
Mukhtar Ahmad
2010
194p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/uzwgnlj/High Performance AC Drives 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75993684/54bfffe/High_Performance_AC_Drives_2010.rar.html

====================================
High Performance Computing on Vector Systems
Michael Resch , Katharina Benkert , Xin Wang , Martin Galle , Wolfgang Bez , 
Hiroaki Kobayashi , Sabine Roller
2010
200p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/6nghlj4/High Performance Computing on Vector Systems.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75993878/c77218a/High_Performance_Computing_on_Vector_Systems.rar.html

====================================
Higher Engineering Mathematics
John Bird
2010, Sixth Edition
702p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/a4739pm/Higher Engineering Mathematics 2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75994396/541c204/Higher_Engineering_Mathematics_2010.rar.html

====================================
IMAGE PROCESSING AND PATTERN RECOGNITION
Fundamentals and Techniques
FRANK Y. SHIH
2010
552p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/zgkb1mn/IMAGE PROCESSING AND PATTERN RECOGNITION.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75994520/6fe03b2/IMAGE_PROCESSING_AND_PATTERN_RECOGNITION.rar.html

====================================
Implementing Mobile TV
ATSC Mobile DTV, MediaFLO, DVB-H/SH, DMB, WiMAX, 3G Systems, and Rich Media Applications
Amitabh Kumar
2010
658p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/qxsh4mp/Implementing Mobile TV.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75994686/e27fa3d/Implementing_Mobile_TV.rar.html

====================================
Inside NAND Flash Memories
Rino Micheloni , Luca Crippa , Alessia Marelli
2010
582p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/mi190q6/Inside NAND Flash Memories.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75994810/e35abbc/Inside_NAND_Flash_Memories.rar.html

====================================
INSTRUMENTATION DESIGN STUDIES
Ernest O. Doebelin
2010
713p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/3njzkop/INSTRUMENTATION DESIGN STUDIES.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75995045/6089f39/INSTRUMENTATION_DESIGN_STUDIES.rar.html

====================================
INTRODUCTION TO DIGITAL SIGNAL PROCESSING
RomanKuc
2008
487p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/pg1u3y0/INTRODUCTION TO DIGITAL SIGNAL PROCESSING 2008.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75995198/29b8fc5/INTRODUCTION_TO_DIGITAL_SIGNAL_PROCESSING_2008.rar.html

====================================
Kernel Methods for Remote Sensing Data Analysis
Gustavo Camps-Valls , Lorenzo Bruzzone
2009
444p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/qazrp19/Kernel Methods for Remote Sensing Data Analysis.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75995314/4569e41/Kernel_Methods_for_Remote_Sensing_Data_Analysis.rar.html

====================================
Lock-in Thermography
Basics and Use for Evaluating Electronic Devices and Materials
O. Breitenstein, W. Warta, M. Langenkamp
2010
259p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/81vatzp/Lock-in Thermography.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75995400/cff15e8/Lock-in_Thermography.rar.html

====================================
Low-Power Crystal and MEMS Oscillators
The Experience ofWatch Developments
Eric Vittoz
2010
223p






Download Link
http://ifile.it/uoh964n/Low-Power Crystal and MEMS Oscillators.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/75995461/791a02b/Low-Power_Crystal_and_MEMS_Oscillators.rar.html

====================================
:85:​


----------



## جاوس سيدل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## محمدالفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم لهذه المجموعه القيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mogahedmmm (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عجز الكلام عن الشكر ......جزاك الله خيرا فى الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## fadikarnib14 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

cctv networking and digital technology السلام عليكم اريد هذا الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## zaqur (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجه الى
الكتاب
Global Marketing: A Decision-Oriented Approach
الاصدار
الخامس , 
المؤلف
Svend Hollensen
جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## أحمد . الصعيدى (9 مارس 2011)

[font=&quot]يا من يرى ما في الضمير ويسمـع أنت المعد لكــل مـا يتـوقــــــع[/font][font=&quot]
يا من يرجى للشدائد كـلهــا يا من إليه المشتكى والمـفـــــزع
مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلة فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفـــــع
مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيـلة فلئن رددت فأي باب أقـــــــرع
ومن الذي أدعو وأهتف باسمـه إن كان فضلك عن فقيرك يمنع
حاشا لجودك أن تقنـط عـاصيـاً الفضل أجزل والمواهب أوســـع

*شكرا اخى على هذه الكتب القيمة يزيدك ربنا علما وعملا نافع 
شكـــــــــــرا
*[/font]


----------



## احمد ناجى شافعى (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهدي البريهي (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abs545 (19 مارس 2011)

çok teşşekuler


----------



## abs545 (19 مارس 2011)

Allah sizden razı olsun


----------



## tunisienman (12 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (12 أبريل 2011)

it is a good information ,thanks


----------



## showgy (12 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much for about this books I think it's more benefiting for any engineering


----------



## s.moubarek (12 أبريل 2011)

*مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ*


----------



## mutazkrc (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رأفت1 (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككور


----------



## رأفت1 (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (18 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير 

حملت أكم كتاب 

و حتى ننتهي منها - بإذن الله - بنرجع نحمل كتب اخرى


----------



## firasqurany (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا بسانا مضطر بدي كتاب
,fundamentals of gas turbine .for bathie اذا في مجال يا اخوان


----------



## أبوباشا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني التماري (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## klawat (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على الكتب


----------



## M_HUSSEIN2011 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ممن البحث
Mobile RFID Tracking System ICTTA'08
و كتاب
rfid for energy and utilty industries
[email protected]


----------



## العيون الدامعة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمات الشكر ياخي صدقني قليلة بحقك، جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## emadeddin6969 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## titoantibes (31 يناير 2012)

*[email protected]*

Thanks for the books selection but we have a great problem which is that the links are absolete.
Thanks


----------



## ادور (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر جدا علي هذا انا اتمني لكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## fadikarnib14 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

digital video processing for engineers السلام عليكم اريد هذا الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------

